# 'Out For Delivery'



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

I love reading those three words when you track a package. My Dyna Legend 8000s with Rossi 120 Pro TIs are "out for delivery". Woohoo!

Anyone else have any cool stuff on the way?


----------



## severine (Nov 27, 2007)

It always seems to take forever to go from "out for delivery" to "delivered."  

My only cool thing on the way were my skis that were delivered yesterday.  Darn things sat on a truck in CT from Friday afternoon until yesterday around noon, too.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> Anyone else have any cool stuff on the way?



A pair of ski pants.  But yesterday I got my skis and a whole bunch of other goodies.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 27, 2007)

Kind of

Amost brand new 'old' skis coming my way.  2001-2002 Volkl's that my father put about six hours on before having to have season ending foot surgery.  He has since basically retired from the sport having retired to Florida.

I'm not sure what they are, only they're basically brand new and he used to always purchase top of the line Volkl race skis.  After spending Saturday on the ice rink that was Sunday River, I asked what he had left in his quiver as though the B2's did all right, Volkl's have always been king in my eyes for edge grip on boiler plate. 

So....either later this week or early next week they should arrive.  Though they are not 'new' per se, I'm still pretty pumped to have another option in the quiver.


----------



## koreshot (Nov 27, 2007)

Whats the length Greg?  What is the primary use - trees and whatnot?  Are you doing the +1.5cm mounting?


----------



## dmc (Nov 27, 2007)

http://www.bulletcam.com/helmet_Cams_products.htm 
Should be here soon...


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Whats the length Greg?  What is the primary use - trees and whatnot?  Are you doing the +1.5cm mounting?



172 cm. It will be the primary non-bump or natural snow ski, but I expect them to behave in the bumps if need be. I had them standard mounted as I believe I read Dynastar already moved the mid-sole mounting point more forward on newer Legends. I think riverc0il mentioned that.

Didn't demo, but I've never read a bad review of a Legend 8000. Aside from the waist (79mm), the dimensions are the same as my current AC3s, and I'm expecting them to be lighter so I should be able to adapt pretty easily.


----------



## koreshot (Nov 27, 2007)

Was the mounting position moved forward already for last year's model?  Thats the one I have, in a 178cm.


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Was the mounting position moved forward already for last year's model?  Thats the one I have, in a 178cm.



I think that more forward mount went back to the older Legends. Like around 2005. Hopefully, riverc0il will comment.

Yeah - mine are the orange 2007s. How do you like them?


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

Maybe I'm screwed up. I poked around Epic briefly and it seems they moved the mounting point *back* on recent models. Either way the general consensus seemed to be with go with the Dyna recommendation which is what I did....


----------



## severine (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> Maybe I'm screwed up. I poked around Epic briefly and it seems they moved the mounting point *back* on recent models. Either way the general consensus seemed to be with go with the Dyna recommendation which is what I did....


From what I've read recently (in my search for info on where to mount bindings) Dynastar is one of the few companies that has a more forward-placed recommended mid-sole markings for bindings (does that make sense?  or is that gobbledy-gook?).  Then again, I don't know how reliable the sources are where I found that, but it's been comforting in the decision I've been facing with my new skis.


----------



## Marc (Nov 27, 2007)

Nothing in transit at the moment, though so far this year I've bought new skis (1 pair so far, possibly another one on the way), new day pack, crampons, ice ax and climbing/mountaineering harness.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 27, 2007)

My order shipped today:

Qty.Product DescriptionEachTotal1Oakley Icon Backpack 2.0 - 3213 cu in $42.19
$42.19
1UPS Ground $8.15
$8.15
 Total:
$50.34


----------



## koreshot (Nov 27, 2007)

Marc said:


> new day pack, crampons, ice ax and climbing/mountaineering harness.



Looks like you have a new goal for this winter - get down Superstar any way you can.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 27, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Looks like you have a new goal for this winter - get down Superstar any way you can.


 
 :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## koreshot (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> I think that more forward mount went back to the older Legends. Like around 2005. Hopefully, riverc0il will comment.
> 
> Yeah - mine are the orange 2007s. How do you like them?



These are the ones I have, mounted on the line, which it seems is 1.5cm back from where it used to be.







I can't comment on them, cause I haven't skied them yet.  I picked them up real cheap in a ski shop that was going out of business.


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

koreshot said:


> These are the ones I have, mounted on the line, which it seems is 1.5cm back from where it used to be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geez. Interesting that your skinniest skis are waisted at 79mm. No wonder your eyes almost fell out of your head when you saw my Cabrawlers...


----------



## prisnah (Nov 27, 2007)

I got some 176cm armada ar6's on the way. I'll also be ordering either some rossi fks 155's or p12 jibs to put on em today, can't decide which yet.


----------



## Marc (Nov 27, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Looks like you have a new goal for this winter - get down Superstar any way you can.





andyzee said:


> :lol::lol::lol:



No... but the ice axe will double as personal protection at Wachusett.


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

koreshot said:


> These are the ones I have, mounted on the line, which it seems is 1.5cm back from where it used to be.



Found this on Steve's site:

http://www.thesnowway.com/2005/07/15/a-ski-of-legendary-proportions#more-195

That refers to the 2005 Legend though. I think the 2007s are basically the same board though.


----------



## koreshot (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> Geez. Interesting that your skinniest skis are waisted at 79mm. No wonder your eyes almost fell out of your head when you saw my Cabrawlers...



Also explains why I have no bump skills   -  the atomic pow+ with 2 metal sheets and 115mm under foot doesn't like to turn quickly.  That coupled with no skill results in disastrous bump expeditions. 

I bought the Legends thinking they would make a decent bump ski cause I really need to learn.  Skiing bumps helps improve ones skiing everywhere else.  Its funny to read you post "the legends will sorta work in the bumps".  I guess you can say that when you have an actual bump ski.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 27, 2007)

severine said:


> It always seems to take forever to go from "out for delivery" to "delivered."
> 
> My only cool thing on the way were my skis that were delivered yesterday.  Darn things sat on a truck in CT from Friday afternoon until yesterday around noon, too.



:lol: We're about a mile from the local UPS distribution center, but seem to be at the end of the route. So i see things go out for delivery at 5 am and they don't show up at the house until sometimes as late as 5 or 6. It's complete torture, I'm better off not looking at the tracking.


----------



## tcharron (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> I love reading those three words when you track a package. My Dyna Legend 8000s with Rossi 120 Pro TIs are "out for delivery". Woohoo!
> 
> Anyone else have any cool stuff on the way?



I ordered a crapton of Natural Snow for Southern VT and NH, but the GD UPS web site keeps saying the package doesn't exist.  Doesn't give me much hope.  :-D


----------



## tcharron (Nov 27, 2007)

wa-loaf said:


> :lol: We're about a mile from the local UPS distribution center, but seem to be at the end of the route. So i see things go out for delivery at 5 am and they don't show up at the house until sometimes as late as 5 or 6. It's complete torture, I'm better off not looking at the tracking.



Air packages nearly always get delivered first on a given route.  It may have been put on a truck, but unless the driver already has a air package, he'll drive right on by and come back later to deliver it.


----------



## koreshot (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> Found this on Steve's site:
> 
> http://www.thesnowway.com/2005/07/15/a-ski-of-legendary-proportions#more-195
> 
> That refers to the 2005 Legend though. I think the 2007s are basically the same board though.



So having read his review of the ski, I think he would have recommended a +1.5cm mounting position for the 06/07 legend.


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

koreshot said:


> So having read his review of the ski, I think he would have recommended a +1.5cm mounting position for the 06/07 legend.



It appears that way.

They're here and man are they sexy! Turns out they were mounted slightly (probably inadvertently) forward by about 0.5 cm. I'll probably be fine with that. I'll post pics later.


----------



## severine (Nov 27, 2007)

:lol:  You guys are a riot!  Can't wait to see the new skis!  Congrats!


----------



## koreshot (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> It appears that way.
> 
> They're here and man are they sexy! Turns out they were mounted slightly (probably inadvertently) forward by about 0.5 cm. I'll probably be fine with that. I'll post pics later.



Looking at some picture of my quiver lined up by boot midsole, and it does seem that when mounted on the line, the Legends are very back ... lots of tip and little tail.  I assume that isn't good for bumps???  They seem as far back as the pow+, a powder specific ski.  Interesting.

Here is the picture to demonstrate (Marc, please refrain from commenting on my underwear):


----------



## tcharron (Nov 27, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Looking at some picture of my quiver lined up by boot midsole, and it does seem that when mounted on the line, the Legends are very back ... lots of tip and little tail.  I assume that isn't good for bumps???  They seem as far back as the pow+, a powder specific ski.  Interesting.
> 
> Here is the picture to demonstrate (Marc, please refrain from commenting on my underwear):



QQ

I think you got a little TOO excited about them skis..  :-D


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

*Absolutely beautiful:*





*2007-08 Quiver Shot:*




_L to R: 2007 K2 Cabrawlers (179 cm), 2007 Dynastar Legend 8000 (172 cm), 2005 Volkl Unlimited AC3 (170 cm)._

The poor Volkls will be relegated to rock ski status, or more likely sold to a fellow AZer. An interesting observation on weight based on my unscientific bathroom scale method. The Volkls top the list at 13.6 lbs., the Dynas are a pound lighter, and the Cabs, not surprisingly win the weight contest at an even 11 lbs!

*Legend binding mounting point*





As you can see, they ended up slightly forward, probably by about a half cm or so (good thing). As compared to the Cabs which are exactly 1 cm forward:






Almost indistinguishable. I think I'll be fine with that. The goal of the Legends is a new primary ski when not mostly skiing bumps. I wanted one that dealt well with the groomers, but was manageable in the bumps, trees, and deeper snow. Can't wait to ride them.

I'm a happy gear whore tonight!


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> 172 cm. It will be the primary non-bump or natural snow ski, but I expect them to behave in the bumps if need be. I had them standard mounted as I believe I read Dynastar already moved the mid-sole mounting point more forward on newer Legends. I think riverc0il mentioned that.
> 
> Didn't demo, but I've never read a bad review of a Legend 8000. Aside from the waist (79mm), the dimensions are the same as my current AC3s, and I'm expecting them to be lighter so I should be able to adapt pretty easily.


Is that last year's 8000? They changed the dimensions on this year's model. I prefer the original mounting point but your mileage may vary. It was less than 1.5cms so not a huge difference. I have a big foot print so getting my heal slightly forward was more important for my style of skiing. BTW, you may be bringing your 8000s out more than your crabralers unless you are skiing bumps all day, they are going to rip bumps way better than your AC3s, might be surprised. Though I can see grabbing the 'brawlers if you are bumping all day.

Edit: Just scrolled down and saw the pics for last year's model.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> I think that more forward mount went back to the older Legends. Like around 2005. Hopefully, riverc0il will comment.


Here is the deal on the mount point. The first year 8000s had a more forward mount point, just under 1.5cms or so. Second and third year moved the mounting point backward. Actually, I think the change happened on a second run during the first year as I had two pairs from the first year and they were different. Not sure what the current year's 8000 looks like as far as this is concerned. I noticed this after snapping a pair of the original mount and then mounting up a replacement pair on the line and noticed a difference in performance. Personally, I enjoy the original mounting position better and have mounted subsequent year's skis at 1.5cm forward. I am not going to pretend to know what the physics and technique issues are that cause my preference but I doubt it will be the same for everyone.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> Found this on Steve's site:
> 
> http://www.thesnowway.com/2005/07/15/a-ski-of-legendary-proportions
> 
> That refers to the 2005 Legend though. I think the 2007s are basically the same board though.


Link fixed in the quote to go directly to the top instead of the cut. I think the 05, 06, and 07 models were completely unchanged except for top sheet. 08 grows a little all around and has more sidecut. Dynastar made some great changes to both the 8000 and 8800 this year. I need to edit my site above as the difference is actually a little less than 1.5cm. More like 1.25+ish or so. I should have rounded down instead of up.

Interesting comparison koreshot, especially next to the rossi. Really all depends on personal preference, physical body specs, turn style, technique, and type of terrain skied. There really is no rule of thumb for all skiers and I really should just nix the recommendation from my site and just keep it to the facts.


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> Is that last year's 8000? They changed the dimensions on this year's model. I prefer the original mounting point but your mileage may vary. It was less than 1.5cms so not a huge difference. I have a big foot print so getting my heal slightly forward was more important for my style of skiing. BTW, you may be bringing your 8000s out more than your crabralers unless you are skiing bumps all day, they are going to rip bumps way better than your AC3s, might be surprised. Though I can see grabbing the 'brawlers if you are bumping all day.
> 
> Edit: Just scrolled down and saw the pics for last year's model.



Thanks Steve. I was thinking about the fact that you have a long BSL and that might add to why you like to be +1.5 cm. As you can see in the pic, they did end up a tad forward so I think I'll be okay.

Looking forward to riding the Legends, especially in more variable snow. I'll probably use the Cabs mostly for the night bumpin' sessions at Sundown, but I suspect the Legends will see equal if not more use. I never got a chance to demo them, but went for them based on predominantly positive reviews, including yours. I've actually been eyeing them for years and only went for the AC3 a few years ago after demoing the 724 EXP (its predecessor) which I liked. Probably negligible, but I'm also glad to be shaving a pound off the weight of the midfat. I wonder how the 2008s differ as far as how they ski. I know the shovel's a bit fatter.


----------



## severine (Nov 27, 2007)

Sexy skis... gear whores... I thought this was a family forum?       

Those are beautiful skis!    Nice choice!  Can't wait to hear about them after you've tried them out.


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

severine said:


> Those are beautiful skis!    Nice choice!



Well, I didn't get them because of their looks, but I kinda lucked out that they are so handsome......sorta like my wife....


----------



## koreshot (Nov 27, 2007)

tcharron said:


> QQ
> 
> I think you got a little TOO excited about them skis..  :-D



That's nothing!  You should see me when I'm really excited.  Or maybe not.

Greg,

Clearly beauty is subjective, the 06/07s topsheet looks fine, but I actually prefer the older, simpler style better.

Even with a slight forward mount, the bump skis definitely have more tail.  Are bump skis in general more center mounted?  Is having more tail a good thing?

River,
Now that you explained your preferences, I keep thinking I should have mounted more forward.  I am 6.2 and 225 and size 28 boot so my BSL is pretty large too.  Should be interesting.  Worst case, I can just have them remounted.


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Greg,
> 
> Clearly beauty is subjective, the 06/07s topsheet looks fine, but I actually prefer the older, simpler style better.
> 
> ...



Well bump ski tails are softer so you can get away with more tail than on a rigid ski. Having a little bit of extra tail can help you recover from those trips to the backseat too, I guess. Anything to help you get those tips to dive is good which is why the standard rule of thumb on bump skis is +1 cm.

My shell size is 28 too (BSL of 325 mm) so I'm somewhere in the upper/middle as far as boot size goes too, I guess. I think Steve's like a street shoe size 14 though so he's probably up in the 30+ shell size area...


----------



## Beetlenut (Nov 27, 2007)

New pair of Atomic NEOX 412's on the way, and an extra set of 88mm wide brakes, to put on my new Snoop Daddys!


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 27, 2007)

koreshot said:


> River,
> Now that you explained your preferences, I keep thinking I should have mounted more forward.  I am 6.2 and 225 and size 28 boot so my BSL is pretty large too.  Should be interesting.  Worst case, I can just have them remounted.


28 mondo is not that big. I put my foot into 30.5 boots. I can't remember the BSL but I think they are around 345ish or so. Consider them about 2cms longer than yours or so though mondo does not equal BSL, there is definitely a relationship. Honestly, I haven't talked with any one else that has skied both points so I can only explain my preference. I down play the preference more now than ever as the more gear issues I read about from varying perspectives, the more I have come to understand there really is no universal preference for most skis... so much depends upon the variables.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> My shell size is 28 too (BSL of 325 mm) so I'm somewhere in the upper/middle as far as boot size goes too, I guess. I think Steve's like a street shoe size 14 though so he's probably up in the 30+ shell size area...


Greg, I am a little concerned you know my shoe size. :-o


----------



## Marc (Nov 27, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> Greg, I am a little concerned you know my shoe size. :-o



Must be handy, basically having natural snow shoes and whatnot, eh?


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

koreshot said:


> Even with a slight forward mount, the bump skis definitely have more tail.



Another observation. While it appears that the length ahead of the binding between my Legends and Cabs is similar here:







...the actual surface length of the Legend is a bit less due to the more dramatically turned up tip. Of course the tail also turns up more, perhaps making this moot.



riverc0il said:


> Honestly, I haven't talked with any one else that has skied both points so I can only explain my preference. I down play the preference more now than ever as the more gear issues I read about from varying perspectives, the more I have come to understand there really is no universal preference for most skis... so much depends upon the variables.



Agreed. We've been talking a lot about binding placement today, and as I mentioned *[post="208419"]here[/post]*, it seems like hemming and hawing over a measly 1 cm is a little crazy. After all, like Steve says there are soooo many factors; BSL, skier weight/height, running/surface length, ski stiffness, etc. Probably the biggest factor is the skier. If you can't initiate turns using the front of the ski, your binding placement isn't going to mean much. Still, it's interesting stuff to discuss...



riverc0il said:


> Greg, I am a little concerned you know my shoe size. :-o



:lol: Don't get all creeped out and start heading for the hills just yet. You [post="206646"]posted it[/post] only a few days ago...


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> Agreed. We've been talking a lot about binding placement today, and as I mentioned *[post="208419"]here[/post]*, it seems like hemming and hawing over a measly 1 cm is a little crazy.


Hemming and hawing over 1cm as a generalization is probably a little crazy. But I skied both mounting points on essentially the same ski and noticed a not insignificant difference in performance. Different enough to completely alter the skis performance? No, but different enough that I really preferred and enjoyed one more than the other as it was definitely noticeable. So 1cm on an individual basis is important.

I continue to maintain mounting point needs to become a bigger issue in ski gear world. I would really like to have some education about it actually. I have no idea about specifics, just hunches based on my preferences. I would love to see some top driven education from gear companies and plates similar to the Fischer plate recently posted as an image would be cool too. Ski companies already use two different mount locations for "park" and "freeride" but there is so much grey area in between those two points. Why not educate consumers and ski shops so consumers can make better educated decisions about performance instead of "one size fits all" recommendations.



Greg said:


> :lol: Don't get all creeped out and start heading for the hills just yet. You [post="206646"]posted it[/post] only a few days ago...


I may just run for the hills regardless  but I normally don't have recollection of such minute details from AZ posts a few hours ago let alone days.... :razz:


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

riverc0il said:


> Hemming and hawing over 1cm as a generalization is probably a little crazy. But I skied both mounting points on essentially the same ski and noticed a not insignificant difference in performance. Different enough to completely alter the skis performance? No, but different enough that I really preferred and enjoyed one more than the other as it was definitely noticeable. So 1cm on an individual basis is important.
> 
> I continue to maintain mounting point needs to become a bigger issue in ski gear world. I would really like to have some education about it actually. I have no idea about specifics, just hunches based on my preferences. I would love to see some top driven education from gear companies and plates similar to the Fischer plate recently posted as an image would be cool too. Ski companies already use two different mount locations for "park" and "freeride" but there is so much grey area in between those two points. Why not educate consumers and ski shops so consumers can make better educated decisions about performance instead of "one size fits all" recommendations.



It is interesting. I assume you've seen this page:

http://www.techsupportforskiers.com/binding_placement.htm



riverc0il said:


> I may just run for the hills regardless  but I normally don't have recollection of such minute details from AZ posts a few hours ago let alone days.... :razz:



Maybe it was because I started that thread. We should all be heading to the hills, now shouldn't we?


----------



## severine (Nov 27, 2007)

Wow, today has been quite the day for discussing binding placement, eh?


----------



## Greg (Nov 27, 2007)

severine said:


> Wow, today has been quite the day for discussing binding placement, eh?



Indeed. Now make another post quick. You don't want to sit on 666 too long!


----------



## severine (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> Indeed. Now make another post quick. You don't want to sit on 666 too long!


I was thinking the same thing!   (And it's already been accomplished...)


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 27, 2007)

Greg said:


> You don't want to sit on 666 too long!



666 isn't that bad.  You people are sissies!


----------



## Marc (Nov 27, 2007)

Says the guy that dresses like a woman and rides a moped.


----------



## severine (Nov 27, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> 666 isn't that bad.  You people are sissies!


I'm not going to get into a religious discussion as a) it's as bad as politics as far as causing fights and hurt feelings on a board, and b) that's totally off topic.  But suffice it to say, that's merely habit and a slight bit of old superstition for me.  Doesn't mean much to me, just habit.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 2, 2007)

Greg said:


> I love reading those three words when you track a package. My Dyna Legend 8000s with Rossi 120 Pro TIs are "out for delivery". Woohoo!
> 
> Anyone else have any cool stuff on the way?



I just got some new Smith goggles with Amber lenses from Steep and Cheap dot com for 25 bucks..next up for my goggle quiver is a third pair of goggles with steezy Blue lenses..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 2, 2007)

Oh Yeah and I often win poker hands with 666


----------



## Marc (Dec 6, 2007)

One last piece of gear for me this season- down parka, Lowe Alpine.  This is it cause I ain't got no mo' money.  Should arrive today.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 11, 2007)

*Isthmus be my lucky day.....*

(That's an old Little Rascal's reference, in case you were wondering....)

Anyway....

I get an email this evening that starts like this:

"You were the lucky winner of last week's drawing for the Atomic Hawx/Nomad Win Big contest!"

I'm about to trash it. I read it again. Legit links to Atomic web site. What the hell, a toll free number to call.

Yep. They're sending me FREE Nomad Crimson's and H110 boots. Might even have them by this weekend.

It pays to enter those "Win These" contests on various websites.

Yeee Haaaa!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 11, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> (That's an old Little Rascal's reference, in case you were wondering....)
> 
> Anyway....
> 
> ...



Wow, you lucky bastard those were supposed to my skis! :angry:

Actually I had totally forgotten about the contest.


----------



## severine (Dec 11, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> (That's an old Little Rascal's reference, in case you were wondering....)
> 
> Anyway....
> 
> ...


Congrats!  I've won the random lift ticket here and there but nothing that nice!


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 12, 2007)

Congrats on the contest. :beer:  Was that the contest they had where you go to their website and watch the video?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Dec 12, 2007)

Mildcat said:


> Congrats on the contest. :beer:  Was that the contest they had where you go to their website and watch the video?



*shrug*

Now that you mention that, it sort of sounds familiar.
I know I was on the Atomic website a lot in October, researching info on Izor 9.7 skis that a local shop had for sale. I did one of those "click here to win" things.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2008)

My new Krypton's have entered 'out for delivery' status :grin:


----------



## drjeff (Jul 22, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> My new Krypton's have entered 'out for delivery' status :grin:




DHS will now be heading home just a little bit quicker today


----------



## severine (Jul 22, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> My new Krypton's have entered 'out for delivery' status :grin:


Woohoo!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 22, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> My new Krypton's have entered 'out for delivery' status :grin:



Sweet, post some pics.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2008)

drjeff said:


> DHS will now be heading home just a little bit quicker today



actually the opposite, I'll be heading 'out' a little bit later.  The office is either at home or in the car.  Hopefully my customers understand :lol:

I mean everyone should be just as excited as me for getting ski gear on a hot sticky July day right?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I mean everyone should be just as excited as me for getting ski gear on a hot sticky July day right?



I was wearing a pair of ski boots for a while last night as I used the computer.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 22, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> actually the opposite, I'll be heading 'out' a little bit later.  The office is either at home or in the car.  Hopefully my customers understand :lol:



Does your UPS guy deliver to your place right away? My stuff often is listed Out for Delivery as early as 5 am, but we're at the end of the route and packages sometimes don't get to the house until late afternoon. :evil:


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Does your UPS guy deliver to your place right away? My stuff often is listed Out for Delivery as early as 5 am, but we're at the end of the route and packages sometimes don't get to the house until late afternoon. :evil:



hard to tell, the only UPS I've received was overnight, which got here by noon.  Considering that this is ground, it might not arrive as early.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 22, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> I mean everyone should be just as excited as me for getting ski gear on a hot sticky July day right?



Come on now, many of us will be enjoying a good sweat on the trip to the mailbox in a couple of weeks to get the first Ski Mags of the year.  Ski stokage in the summer does not mean you have a problem


----------



## Phillycore (Jul 22, 2008)

I love getting new gear...  I reserved a pair of Marker Griffons from my local ski shop the other day to get mounted on my firstbloods....  and picked up a used pair of PE's on ebay for my 13y/o which will be his first set of twins..


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> My new Krypton's have entered 'out for delivery' status :grin:



They done have arrived  :grin:..but, I'm a tad uncertain about them :???:.  The Rampages I tried on in the same size fit perfectly, these are a tad tight.  Perhaps the custom liner takes up  more volume in the shell.

So, I'm hesitant to get the foot beds custom heat molded until I try a place locally that have the next 1/2 size up, which will be next years boots at this point.  I can get into them very easy, but my toes are right up against the toe box with very little wiggle room. Snug is good, but there is no room at all for anything but the slightest toe wiggle. Maybe the custom molding will improve this?  Anyone have any experience with blowing boots out just a tiny bit?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 22, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> They done have arrived  :grin:..but, I'm a tad uncertain about them :???:.  The Rampages I tried on in the same size fit perfectly, these are a tad tight.  Perhaps the custom liner takes up  more volume in the shell.
> 
> So, I'm hesitant to get the foot beds custom heat molded until I try a place locally that have the next 1/2 size up, which will be next years boots at this point.  I can get into them very easy, but my toes are right up against the toe box with very little wiggle room. Snug is good, but there is no room at all for anything but the slightest toe wiggle. Maybe the custom molding will improve this?  Anyone have any experience with blowing boots out just a tiny bit?



Hows the shell fit? If the shell fit is correct, the liner will pack out to fit and heat molding should help right away. 

Next 1/2 size up? are talking like 9 to 9.5 or 9.5 to 10. The first is the same shell size and only the footbed is different, 9.5 to 10 and you move up a shell size. If it's close it's much easier to stretch out a boot than work with one too big.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Hows the shell fit? If the shell fit is correct, the liner will pack out to fit and heat molding should help right away.
> 
> Next 1/2 size up? are talking like 9 to 9.5 or 9.5 to 10. The first is the same shell size and only the footbed is different, 9.5 to 10 and you move up a shell size. If it's close it's much easier to stretch out a boot than work with one too big.



well, I typically where a size 9 shoe, but I measured to a 26.5 in the shop.  That is the size I tried on in the Rampage and the fit was perfect, if not a touch roomy.  Not the case on the Krypton.  I think I can work with them, but I kind of want to try a 27 just in case before I blow these out.  Backcountryoutlet will take them back for a full refund if I don't like them, but if I do that, I want them to be able to resell them.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 22, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> well, I typically where a size 9 shoe, but I measured to a 26.5 in the shop.  That is the size I tried on in the Rampage and the fit was perfect, if not a touch roomy.  Not the case on the Krypton.  I think I can work with them, but I kind of want to try a 27 just in case before I blow these out.  Backcountryoutlet will take them back for a full refund if I don't like them, but if I do that, I want them to be able to resell them.



So you never tried on the Krypton?:uzi:


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 22, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> well, I typically where a size 9 shoe, but I measured to a 26.5 in the shop.  That is the size I tried on in the Rampage and the fit was perfect, if not a touch roomy.  Not the case on the Krypton.  I think I can work with them, but I kind of want to try a 27 just in case before I blow these out.  Backcountryoutlet will take them back for a full refund if I don't like them, but if I do that, I want them to be able to resell them.



I know all boots are different, but I'm a 9.5 - 10 shoe and I'm in a 26.0 shell. I was second guessing the fit until the boot fitter got to them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 22, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> So you never tried on the Krypton?:uzi:



I tried on the Rampage.....same exact shell, just a softer plastic.  Liners are different.  Rampages fit perfect, but were too soft.  With that I gambled on the Kryptons.

This is the first time I blind bought boots online, I may regret it, I might not.  Backcountryoutlet has essentially a lifetime satisfaction guarantee....so the only thing I stand to lose is about $15 in shipping.


----------



## mondeo (Jul 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> They done have arrived :grin:..but, I'm a tad uncertain about them :???:. The Rampages I tried on in the same size fit perfectly, these are a tad tight. Perhaps the custom liner takes up more volume in the shell.
> 
> So, I'm hesitant to get the foot beds custom heat molded until I try a place locally that have the next 1/2 size up, which will be next years boots at this point. I can get into them very easy, but my toes are right up against the toe box with very little wiggle room. Snug is good, but there is no room at all for anything but the slightest toe wiggle. Maybe the custom molding will improve this? Anyone have any experience with blowing boots out just a tiny bit?


 
If you got them with the Intuition liner, it's a very stiff liner. Custom molding will make it fit like a glove - no room for anything but a little toe wiggle room, but not too tight anywhere either; they can also adjust the fit with the molding - less tight during the process is more of a race fit, tight gives you more room on the slopes. Then once it packs out you'll have a little more. Not sure what the standard liner is like.

With the Kryptons at least, the half size is the same shell as the whole size below it. Basically, you have a size 26 shell with a 26.5 insole (maybe liner.)

Everything I've heard is that you're better off with boots that are a little too small and having them punched/grinded/etc. as necessary. If the Rampages are the same molds, different plastic, you're probably best off with the ones you've got. The other good thing I've heard about the Kryptons is that they have some of the thickest shells out there, which makes bigger fitting changes possible with the smaller shell.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2008)

mondeo said:


> If you got them with the Intuition liner, it's a very stiff liner. Custom molding will make it fit like a glove - no room for anything but a little toe wiggle room, but not too tight anywhere either; they can also adjust the fit with the molding - less tight during the process is more of a race fit, tight gives you more room on the slopes. Then once it packs out you'll have a little more. Not sure what the standard liner is like.
> 
> With the Kryptons at least, the half size is the same shell as the whole size below it. Basically, you have a size 26 shell with a 26.5 insole (maybe liner.)
> 
> Everything I've heard is that you're better off with boots that are a little too small and having them punched/grinded/etc. as necessary. If the Rampages are the same molds, different plastic, you're probably best off with the ones you've got. The other good thing I've heard about the Kryptons is that they have some of the thickest shells out there, which makes bigger fitting changes possible with the smaller shell.



Yeah, it's the intuition liner.  I'm thinking about going and seeing Jeff Bokum now that I'm only about 45 minutes away from him.  In the end, if I end up having to drop another $100 or two to get the perfect fit, it'll be worth it in the long run.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Jul 23, 2008)

My Nordica Blowers just arrived..wow are they steezy..the fattest skis I've ever owned @110 at the waist..but alot of sidecut as well...wow I can't wait to ski them opening day..


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jul 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Yeah, it's the intuition liner.  I'm thinking about going and seeing Jeff Bokum now that I'm only about 45 minutes away from him.  In the end, if I end up having to drop another $100 or two to get the perfect fit, it'll be worth it in the long run.


Once you heat the liners and mold them you'll settle further back into the heel pocket and you'll have more toe room.  You can also mold them with a thick pair of socks on and that'll give you some extra room.  Don't fret that they're not the right size...I'm an 11/11.5 street show and I ski in a 27 shell...can hike in them and spend the whole day in them with no problems.  The liner can be worked on to create more wiggle room in the toes and the shells can be stretched if necessary....its much easier to make a boot that's a little too tight roomier where you need it than it is to make a boot that is too big fit better.  I'm a former Cped, spent dozens of years doing custom boot work, have molded plenty of liners in my day from thermoflex to intuition, foam, etc...it sounds like you've got the right size, they just need to be molded.  I'm only 5 min from you...before you send them back or spend any more $$, if you want, send me a pm, we can have a beer and check them out.


----------



## Greg (Jul 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> well, I typically where a size 9 shoe, but I measured to a 26.5 in the shop.  That is the size I tried on in the Rampage and the fit was perfect, if not a touch roomy.  Not the case on the Krypton.  I think I can work with them, but I kind of want to try a 27 just in case before I blow these out.  Backcountryoutlet will take them back for a full refund if I don't like them, but if I do that, I want them to be able to resell them.



Did you shell size the boot?


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 23, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Once you heat the liners and mold them you'll settle further back into the heel pocket and you'll have more toe room.  You can also mold them with a thick pair of socks on and that'll give you some extra room.  Don't fret that they're not the right size...I'm an 11/11.5 street show and I ski in a 27 shell...can hike in them and spend the whole day in them with no problems.  The liner can be worked on to create more wiggle room in the toes and the shells can be stretched if necessary....its much easier to make a boot that's a little too tight roomier where you need it than it is to make a boot that is too big fit better.  I'm a former Cped, spent dozens of years doing custom boot work, have molded plenty of liners in my day from thermoflex to intuition, foam, etc...it sounds like you've got the right size, they just need to be molded.  I'm only 5 min from you...before you send them back or spend any more $$, if you want, send me a pm, we can have a beer and check them out.



Nice offer. DHS I think you need to buy the man that beer. :beer:


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 23, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> So you never tried on the Krypton?:uzi:


The Rampage is a Krypton.  As is the Pro, just different boots from the same last.



deadheadskier said:


> Yeah, it's the intuition liner.  I'm thinking about going and seeing Jeff Bokum now that I'm only about 45 minutes away from him.  In the end, if I end up having to drop another $100 or two to get the perfect fit, it'll be worth it in the long run.


When you get the intuition liner formed you'll be happy.  Trust me!
That liner doesn't feel (now) like it will once its fitted.  IF you were properly fitted for the Rampage but didn't like the flex, then this same size Pro should be great once you get a fitter to mould the liner.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 23, 2008)

eastcoastpowderhound said:


> Once you heat the liners and mold them you'll settle further back into the heel pocket and you'll have more toe room.  You can also mold them with a thick pair of socks on and that'll give you some extra room.  Don't fret that they're not the right size...I'm an 11/11.5 street show and I ski in a 27 shell...can hike in them and spend the whole day in them with no problems.  The liner can be worked on to create more wiggle room in the toes and the shells can be stretched if necessary....its much easier to make a boot that's a little too tight roomier where you need it than it is to make a boot that is too big fit better.  I'm a former Cped, spent dozens of years doing custom boot work, have molded plenty of liners in my day from thermoflex to intuition, foam, etc...it sounds like you've got the right size, they just need to be molded.  I'm only 5 min from you...before you send them back or spend any more $$, if you want, send me a pm, we can have a beer and check them out.



Thanks!

Should we shoot for a few brews at Riverworks and see how crazy people think we are with you sizing up my feet and the Kryptons?  :lol:

Come to think of it, I might be on to something here.  Putting a bar inside a gear shop :lol:  Hell, I've seen them in Laundrymats, why not at a ski gear shop?  :lol:  I'm sure it would greatly benefit the shop owner.  Lord knows when I've tossed back a few I've pulled the credit card out to buy some gear online that I really really really wanted. :lol:   Not the Kryptons though.  That was mid-morning sober purchase :grin:


----------



## Trekchick (Jul 23, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Should we shoot for a few brews at Riverworks and see how crazy people think we are with you sizing up my feet and the Kryptons?  :lol:
> 
> Come to think of it, I might be on to something here.  Putting a bar inside a gear shop :lol:  Hell, I've seen them in Laundrymats, why not at a ski gear shop?  :lol:  I'm sure it would greatly benefit the shop owner.  Lord knows when I've tossed back a few I've pulled the credit card out to buy some gear online that I really really really wanted. :lol:   Not the Kryptons though.  That was mid-morning sober purchase :grin:


If you did that, then what would be the point of leaving a case at the back door for favors?
Duh!  Does the blonde chick have to think of everything?


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Jul 24, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Should we shoot for a few brews at Riverworks and see how crazy people think we are with you sizing up my feet and the Kryptons?  :lol:
> 
> Come to think of it, I might be on to something here.  Putting a bar inside a gear shop :lol:  Hell, I've seen them in Laundrymats, why not at a ski gear shop?  :lol:  I'm sure it would greatly benefit the shop owner.  Lord knows when I've tossed back a few I've pulled the credit card out to buy some gear online that I really really really wanted. :lol:   Not the Kryptons though.  That was mid-morning sober purchase :grin:



That would double my employment qualifications...I used to bar tend in the old port to support my ski industry habit :beer:


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2009)

Been a while since I came home to any long boxes. The brown truck will be stopping by this afternoon. Woot woot!


----------



## severine (Mar 13, 2009)

So there won't be any pics of your UPS guy in crazy anticipation of receipt of said long box?




:lol:

(For those who don't know, Trekchick likes to take pics of her UPS guy when she's expecting a package.)


----------



## drjeff (Mar 13, 2009)

severine said:


> So there won't be any pics of your UPS guy in crazy anticipation of receipt of said long box?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Must try and refrain from making remarks about this one


----------



## severine (Mar 13, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Must try and refrain from making remarks about this one


Heck, you only picked up on half of what I was insinuating. 

And I know that Trekchick would appreciate that one.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 13, 2009)

severine said:


> Heck, you only picked up on half of what I was insinuating.
> 
> And I know that Trekchick would appreciate that one.



I figured there was more, and as such I reserve the right to add to my comments once a few more milligrams of caffiene have circulated through my body this AM!   :lol:


----------



## mondeo (Mar 13, 2009)

drjeff said:


> Must try and refrain from making remarks about this one


Bow chicka bow wow


----------



## Beetlenut (Mar 13, 2009)

severine said:


> So there won't be any pics of your UPS guy in crazy anticipation of receipt of said long box?


 
Wow, UPS really does do it all now days!


----------



## severine (Mar 13, 2009)

I squealed with delight when the UPS man delivered a big package to me today.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 13, 2009)

severine said:


> I squealed with delight when the UPS man delivered a big package to me today.



Just a matter of time before the bump skis:razz:


----------



## severine (Mar 13, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Just a matter of time before the bump skis:razz:


Not unless somebody gives me a pair. The Storms are a very generous offer from Trekchick. Can't wait til Peter is back so I can them worked on.  1 shell size smaller than the Nordica Olympia Beast 10s that I have... they'll be close-fitting, but that's what I want. Peter felt confident that he could make them work when we discussed it several months back.


----------



## Trekchick (Mar 18, 2009)

severine said:


> I squealed with delight when the UPS man delivered a big package to me today.


I've certainly gotten some good turns out of them, and hope you will, too!

The liners have only been heated twice by a pro, on stacks, so they should have a lot of life left in them. 
Have fun!!


Did I mention that my new custom foot beds have put me a size smaller?  Looks like new boots for me next year again.


----------



## severine (Mar 18, 2009)

I haven't been able to get anything done with them yet as, so far as I know, Peter is still away this week. But I'm looking forward to seeing what he can do with them.  Thanks, again!!! 

Yup, new boots again for you. Oh, the horror!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 18, 2009)

severine said:


> I squealed with delight when the UPS man delivered a big package to me today.


The cuff on the right boot looks wrong.


----------



## severine (Mar 18, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> The cuff on the right boot looks wrong.


:lol: Trekchick PM'd me saying the same thing tonight. :lol: I'm sure Brian would have noticed before it was too late. What the heck do I know about these things? :roll:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 18, 2009)

I got a visit from the big brown truck today, my new poles came while I was out!  Woohoo!


----------



## mondeo (Mar 19, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> The cuff on the right boot looks wrong.


Or is it the cuff on the left boot? Or they're both wrong? Or both right?

Pants came yesterday. It turns out that they're red, not orange.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 19, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Or is it the cuff on the left boot? Or they're both wrong? Or both right?



Yea, maybe they are DeadHeadSkier style!


----------



## severine (Mar 19, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Yea, maybe they are DeadHeadSkier style!


More like I took the boot off (I only tried on one upon arrival) and didn't pay attention when I buckled it back up. :lol:

mondeo- They sure looked orange in the pictures!

I got a package yesterday, but it's non-skiing-related. Kombucha scoby. I'm sure you're all excited.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 19, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Yea, maybe they are DeadHeadSkier style!



my bassackwardness can be contagious I'm told.......


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 19, 2009)

severine said:


> More like I took the boot off (I only tried on one upon arrival) and didn't pay attention when I buckled it back up. :lol:



What we are saying is that the cuff and liner look correct on the right boot, only if it was in the left(liners in the wrong boots). I think Phil said it "inside in, outside out" for the cuffs.


----------



## severine (Mar 19, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> What we are saying is that the cuff and liner look correct on the right boot, only if it was in the left(liners in the wrong boots). I think Phil said it "inside in, outside out" for the cuffs.


My head is already spinning from being severely dehydrated yesterday and not being fully re-hydrated yet... let's not get into this conversation again.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 19, 2009)

severine said:


> My head is already spinning from being severely dehydrated yesterday and not being fully re-hydrated yet... let's not get into this conversation again.



Make sure Brian is on it tonight!8)


----------



## severine (Mar 19, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Make sure Brian is on it tonight!8)



I'm sure he'll take care of it. And if not, I'm sure you guys will be quick to correct me once I start using them anyway.


----------



## davidhowland14 (Mar 19, 2009)

my new dakine pro II is supposedly shipping out today.


----------



## Trekchick (Mar 19, 2009)

severine said:


> I squealed with delight when the UPS man delivered a big package to me today.





o3jeff said:


> The cuff on the right boot looks wrong.





severine said:


> :lol: Trekchick PM'd me saying the same thing tonight. :lol: I'm sure Brian would have noticed before it was too late. What the heck do I know about these things? :roll:





mondeo said:


> Or is it the cuff on the left boot? Or they're both wrong? Or both right?
> 
> Pants came yesterday. It turns out that they're red, not orange.





deadheadskier said:


> my bassackwardness can be contagious I'm told.......



Outside on the outside, please. 
If you take the liner out of the boot, you can see where the seam overlaps the other over the toes.
If you happen to have heat moulded them the other way then, you may have formed them so you feel more comfy the wrong way......emphasis on WRONG.


----------



## Euler (Mar 19, 2009)

The Solly 1080 Fish Twin Tips I got for my son came today!.  I'm going to sve them for a present for next season.  I have to get them mounted now.  I don't know if it might wind up cheaper to buy the bindings from a local shop and hope for free mounting, or buy the bindings online for a lower price and pay for the mounting at a loca shop.  I'll have to look around and do some research.  While I can't ski I might as well shop.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 19, 2009)

Speed Machine 14 Ski Boots, at least they made it to Utah this year,  tomorrow's the day:

SECAUCUS,
                                            NJ,                                              US                                                                                                                               03/19/2009                                                                                                                3:42 P.M.                                                                                                   DESTINATION SCAN                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 
                                                                   03/19/2009                                                                                                                8:12 A.M.                                                                                                   ARRIVAL SCAN                                                                                                                                                SALT LAKE CITY,
                                            UT,                                              US                                                                                                                               03/14/2009                                                                                                                1:51 A.M.                                                                                                   DEPARTURE SCAN                                                                                                                                                SALT LAKE CITY,
                                            UT,                                              US                                                                                                                               03/13/2009                                                                                                                4:51 P.M.                                                                                                   ARRIVAL SCAN                                                                                                                                                HELENA,
                                            MT,                                              US                                                                                                                               03/13/2009                                                                                                                7:00 A.M.                                                                                                   DEPARTURE SCAN                                                                                                                                                HELENA,
                                            MT,                                              US                                                                                                                               03/12/2009                                                                                                                5:15 P.M.                                                                                                   IMPORT SCAN                                                                                                                                                                                                           
                                                                   03/12/2009                                                                                                                12:41 P.M.                                                                                                   PACKAGE DATA PROCESSED BY BROKERAGE. WAITING FOR CLEARANCE                                                                                                                                                CALGARY,
                                            AB,                                              CA                                                                                                                               03/12/2009                                                                                                                5:00 A.M.                                                                                                   DEPARTURE SCAN                                                                                                                                                CALGARY,
                                            AB,                                              CA                                                                                                                               03/11/2009                                                                                                                9:06 P.M.                                                                                                   ORIGIN SCAN                                                                                                                                                                                                           
                                                                   03/11/2009                                                                                                                2:25 P.M.                                                                                                   PICKUP SCAN                                                                                                                                                                              CA                                                                                                                               03/11/2009                                                                                                                3:34 P.M.                                                                                                   BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 20, 2009)

for Tuesday delivery
-Rossignol Powderbirds (175cm)
-Hammerhead bindings
-Crispi XP boots


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 20, 2009)

got computer stuff  "out for delivery" today
son's birthday present (bike) shows delivery on Monday
son's new Giro G10MX shows delivery on Tuesday

woohoo!


----------



## andyzee (Mar 20, 2009)

Funny how many UPS, Fedex, etc.... trucks you see out there. Growing all the time. I wonder what kind of affect online shopping has had on those businesses in the past 10 years.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 20, 2009)

as of now ups and fedex shipments are down as fewer folks are shopping online due to the economy...we have daily pickups at 530, but they've both been showing up at 4-430 as they are all done and want to head back to the depot.....


----------



## severine (Mar 20, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> as of now ups and fedex shipments are down as fewer folks are shopping online due to the economy...we have daily pickups at 530, but they've both been showing up at 4-430 as they are all done and want to head back to the depot.....



I'm surprised. Both businesses I have done direct sales for use Fedex ground for deliveries and those businesses have continued to grow despite the economy. Everybody still eats after all.


----------



## andyzee (Mar 20, 2009)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> as of now ups and fedex shipments are down as fewer folks are shopping online due to the economy...we have daily pickups at 530, but they've both been showing up at 4-430 as they are all done and want to head back to the depot.....



I could believe that, but what is there business like compare to 10 years ago?


----------



## andyzee (Mar 20, 2009)




----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2009)

I have three packages due a little later this week.  I've been driving myself nuts refreshing the tracking pages, even though the first package isn't due until Wednesday...


----------



## andyzee (Mar 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I have three packages due a little later this week.  I've been driving myself nuts refreshing the tracking pages, even though the first package isn't due until Wednesday...




Know the feeling all too good


----------



## mondeo (Mar 30, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I have three packages due a little later this week. I've been driving myself nuts refreshing the tracking pages, even though the first package isn't due until Wednesday...


So you're saying you have some time to do some video editing before you get working on your bike again? ;-)


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Mar 30, 2009)

andyzee said:


>



boner city!!!!! SCHWING


----------



## bvibert (Apr 1, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I have three packages due a little later this week.  I've been driving myself nuts refreshing the tracking pages, even though the first package isn't due until Wednesday...



I'm on refresh overload.  3 packages are due today and another tomorrow!  One of them that's due today hasn't been updated since it was in CA.  I'm a little concerned about that one.  The other two are out for delivery.  If I were home I'd be refreshing the tracking pages _and_ constantly looking out the window for the UPS and Fedex truck....

I think there's something wrong with me....


----------



## Grassi21 (Apr 1, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm on refresh overload.  3 packages are due today and another tomorrow!  One of them that's due today hasn't been updated since it was in CA.  I'm a little concerned about that one.  The other two are out for delivery.  If I were home I'd be refreshing the tracking pages _and_ constantly looking out the window for the UPS and Fedex truck....
> 
> I think there's something wrong with me....



Is the one from CA from Pricepoint?  I'm waiting on some gear too..


----------



## severine (Apr 1, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I think there's something wrong with me....


Oh, I KNOW there's something wrong with you, but it's bigger than a package tracking addiction.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 1, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Is the one from CA from Pricepoint?  I'm waiting on some gear too..



No, it's from Jenson.  The order from Pricepoint that I made on Monday is out for delivery today, that's the UPS one...


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 1, 2009)

New goggles on order from Tramdock. Smith Fuse to replace the same model i lost (left behind) at Sugarbush.  would have went with a different model but i already have several different color lens so i stick with it.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm really starting to dislike Bloomington, CA, since that's the last place that the package I want to get the most was scanned... :smash:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 2, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I'm really starting to dislike Bloomington, CA, since that's the last place that the package I want to get the most was scanned... :smash:



Damn Bloomington, that package should be here today now.  Of course it's the one I was most looking forward to getting, yesterday was a bit of a let down..  Two packages of relatively boring stuff.  Two more with more exciting stuff coming today though.


----------



## Greg (Apr 2, 2009)

My Price Point order is OFD! Word.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 2, 2009)

Arg... One of my packages that was supposed to be delivered today (2nd day air) is delayed because it got to the depot too late to get on the truck! :angry:  I was going to go run down there and get it, but I have no car today...  Stupid Fedex...


----------



## severine (Apr 2, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Arg... One of my packages that was supposed to be delivered today (2nd day air) is delayed because it got to the depot too late to get on the truck! :angry:  I was going to go run down there and get it, but I have no car today...  Stupid Fedex...


Aren't you entitled to a refund then? Guaranteed 2 day delivery.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 2, 2009)

severine said:


> Aren't you entitled to a refund then? Guaranteed 2 day delivery.



You'd think, I don't know, I was going to ask when I went down there...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 2, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Arg... One of my packages that was supposed to be delivered today (2nd day air) is delayed because it got to the depot too late to get on the truck! :angry:  I was going to go run down there and get it, but I have no car today...  Stupid Fedex...



Why don't you ride your bike to get..... nevermind


----------



## bvibert (Apr 2, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Why don't you ride your bike to get..... nevermind



Funny... :smash:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 2, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Arg... One of my packages that was supposed to be delivered today (2nd day air) is delayed because it got to the depot too late to get on the truck! :angry:  I was going to go run down there and get it, but I have no car today...  Stupid Fedex...



I got a friend to drive me to the Fedex depot.  Now all is right with the world... :beer:

I now have nearly all the parts I need to reassemble my bike!


----------



## mondeo (Apr 2, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I got a friend to drive me to the Fedex depot. Now all is right with the world... :beer:
> 
> I now have nearly all the parts I need to reassemble my bike!


The bump or bust video is doomed...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 2, 2009)

mondeo said:


> The bump or bust video is doomed...



Geesh, is that all you think about?  I'll get to it...


----------



## mondeo (Apr 2, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Geesh, is that all you think about? I'll get to it...


I'm not even in it. But I know HPD is anxiously looking forward to it.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 3, 2009)

mondeo said:


> I'm not even in it. But I know HPD is anxiously looking forward to it.



lol


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 3, 2009)

bvibert said:


> You'd think, I don't know, I was going to ask when I went down there...



They give you a refund or come up lame excuse as to why they don't need to?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> They give you a refund or come up lame excuse as to why they don't need to?



Didn't bother asking.  I figured that I'd probably have to file a complaint with the sender, who would then have to file a complaint with Fedex.  That seemed like way too much work, especially since I got the fork anyway.  It was only a few dollars more than the 3day service I would have gotten instead, not worth the hassle, IMHO.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 6, 2009)

my replacement Smith Fuse goggles were delivered today.  Bonus extra yellow lens included, which i wasn't expecting!


----------



## WJenness (Apr 6, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> my replacement Smith Fuse goggles were delivered today.  Bonus extra yellow lens included, which i wasn't expecting!



That reminds me... I need new yellow goggles for night skiing next year (or at least a new lens) as I cracked mine when I took a spill earlier this year at WaWa.

-w


----------



## Trekchick (Apr 16, 2009)

What do you do if your delivery comes when you're not home and the SO is not in the loop?


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 16, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> What do you do if your delivery comes when you're not home and the SO is not in the loop?



get yelled at when you get home...


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> What do you do if your delivery comes when you're not home and the SO is not in the loop?



Hope that you thought to include something for them in the delivery??


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 16, 2009)

My new Therm-ic boot heaters have made their way from Salt Lake to Secaucus.  Hopefully they will be out for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## hammer (Apr 16, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> What do you do if your delivery comes when you're not home and the SO is not in the loop?


Usually not an issue for me, can't help you here.

My SO and I each bring home about 50% of the family income (actually, my spouse makes a small amount more than I do :smile...and we don't buy "toys" all that often so one usually doesn't question the other.


----------



## Trekchick (Apr 16, 2009)

I recently made a ski acquisition, big surprise there, eh? 
I thought it was coming UPS, but was not sent any tracking information.  Turns out it was delivered FedEx and my husband received the package.

He rolled his eyes  and shook his head, but he said nothing........something tells me that we'll be getting a delivery for some kind of dirt bike "stuff" soon.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2009)

My wife always knows when I'm expecting a delivery.  It's her job to be on the lookout and let me know as soon as it arrives.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 16, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> I recently made a ski acquisition, big surprise there, eh?
> I thought it was coming UPS, but was not sent any tracking information.  Turns out it was delivered FedEx and my husband received the package.
> 
> He rolled his eyes  and shook his head, but he said nothing........something tells me that we'll be getting a delivery for some kind of dirt bike "stuff" soon.


sounds like you must have a tit-for-tat relationship like I do :???:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 18, 2009)

My boot heaters arrived today.  Just in time for next season 

Got a steezy Tramdock sticker in the box for the back of my car also!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 18, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> My boot heaters arrived today.  Just in time for next season
> 
> Got a steezy Tramdock sticker in the box for the back of my car also!





Hell yeah..I'll drink some Sugar Free Redbull to that..


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 27, 2009)

Watea 94's out for delivery . . .


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 27, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Watea 94's out for delivery . . .


nice


----------



## deadheadskier (May 18, 2009)

So following my binge this weekend, I received emails that my stuff has been shipped.  I never noticed, but Tramdock is pretty amusing.  The emails says.

'Holy Crap. Your Stuff Just Shipped'

:lol:


----------



## gmcunni (May 19, 2009)

showed up a day earlier than expected!!


----------



## RootDKJ (May 19, 2009)

I have 4 orders floating around there right now

Backcountry - 2 (split shipping)
REI - 1
Woot - 1


----------



## deadheadskier (May 19, 2009)

I've got 6 

wedding suit
new cold weather jacket
edge tool
skis
bindings
t shirt

hopefully I don't have to return the suit :lol:


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2009)

MTB gear should show up as OFD tomorrow. Word.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jun 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> MTB gear should show up as OFD tomorrow. Word.


Whatcha get?


----------



## Greg (Jun 9, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> Whatcha get?



Nothing too exciting. New grips and knee guards.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> Nothing too exciting. New grips and knee guards.



Heading to TM?  Nothing like a tight grip.  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 10, 2009)

Woohoo, I got a birthday present for myself out for delivery today!


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Woohoo, I got a birthday present for myself out for delivery today!



What?


----------



## severine (Jun 10, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Woohoo, I got a birthday present for myself out for delivery today!



:-o

Oh really???


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2009)

severine said:


> :-o
> 
> Oh really???



No big deal. He picked up this for a song:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 10, 2009)

severine said:


> :-o
> 
> Oh really???



Yup: 



Greg said:


> No big deal. He picked up this for a song:



Seriously, I have a pair of MTB gloves coming in today.


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Seriously, I have a pair of MTB gloves coming in today.



I hope they match that new carbon Spesh Enduro.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> I hope they match the new Enduro.



Its the only way to go.  I picked up a pair of Fox gloves that match my Cannondale.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 10, 2009)

I honestly don't even remember what they look like.  I needed gloves and a pair came up on chainlove for a good price...


----------



## severine (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh yeah! That sounds familiar now.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 11, 2009)

OFD
http://www.lakecycling.com/station-classics-p-2240.html


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> OFD
> http://www.lakecycling.com/station-classics-p-2240.html



Switching to the dark side?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 11, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> OFD
> http://www.lakecycling.com/station-classics-p-2240.html





bvibert said:


> Switching to the dark side?



you need to rock these like all the cool kids.  they have snake skin.


----------



## severine (Jun 11, 2009)

You guys remind me of high school. :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 11, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Switching to the dark side?



Want to give it try and see if I am missing out on anything, just need to decide on some decent pedals.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 11, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Want to give it try and see if I am missing out on anything, just need to decide on some decent pedals.



do not buy the cando bro 5050.....  i need to find some new platforms as well.  the stupid platform screws keep coming loose and the plate on the pedal makes noise.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 11, 2009)

All you're missing is even more banged up shins and calves.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 11, 2009)

bvibert said:


> All you're missing is even more banged up shins and calves.



shin armor is a must.  i have an old pair that i'm willing to give away.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 11, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> do not buy the cando bro 5050.....  i need to find some new platforms as well.  the stupid platform screws keep coming loose and the plate on the pedal makes noise.



They never made good on those for you? I thought they were going to give you a credit for something else.

Looks like Wellgos are the way to go.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jun 11, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> They never made good on those for you? I thought they were going to give you a credit for something else.
> 
> Looks like Wellgos are the way to go.



pricepoint couldn't do anything since they were used.  candy bros sent me 4 new plate screws.  they are under warranty but all they would have done was inspect them and replace the screws.  they are functional but just won't cut it long term.  i think the wellgos will be the next set i grab.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 19, 2009)

Pair of Wellgo pedals out for deliver on Fed Ex. Now just need a few dry days so I can try them out.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 19, 2009)

Just got some new stuff today, it arrived much faster than anticipated! :beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 19, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Just got some new stuff today, it arrived much faster than anticipated! :beer:



What ya get????


----------



## bvibert (Jun 19, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> What ya get????



A new 185mm front rotor and adapter.  They sent it USPS priority mail from CA on the 17th and it got here today.  I wasn't expecting it to get here until next week.  Of course it took them 4 days just to get around to shipping it... :roll:


----------



## Beetlenut (Jun 19, 2009)

The mailman payed a visit to my house the other day to drop-off some 172cm Atomic Metron B5i's. I can't wait to get onto these baby's!!


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 26, 2009)

UPS delivered a bike trailer to my house for a friend of mine who has a 2 1/2 year old.  I'm sooooo excited that she's going to ride with me again!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 26, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> UPS delivered a bike trailer to my house for a friend of mine who has a 2 1/2 year old.  I'm sooooo excited that she's going to ride with me again!



Sweet!  We should really use ours more often.  What did she get?


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 28, 2009)

She got a Trek Transit.
Its used but in great shape.  I'm meeting her at the lake path today to see how she likes it.


----------



## mlctvt (Jun 29, 2009)

Saturday , just as we got finished with a nice metric century bike ride,  the mail person delivered our Mt Snow season passes. My wife got a kick out of receiving the passes when our thermostat read 89 degrees.
 We both agreed that this year we're both more looking forward to sking next season more than ever. I don't know it used to be August that we really started to look forward to next season but this year we're both thinking about it more and more now. Maybe because of the crappy June we just had, or that skiing and our winter getaways every weekend have improved our lives so much?


----------



## Greg (Jul 22, 2009)

New MTB seat and helmet is OFD! Word.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> New MTB seat and helmet is OFD! Word.



Rad!  what did you get for a helmet?


----------



## Greg (Jul 22, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Rad!  what did you get for a helmet?



In the dark red/titanium:

http://www.rei.com/product/780912


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2009)

Greg said:


> In the dark red/titanium:
> 
> http://www.rei.com/product/780912



Nice, but you should have gotten White/Titanium, it would have gone with your bike better.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jul 22, 2009)

I've got a new laptop hard drive and DVD burner coming in from Newegg...I hope.  Package is talking the long route. (read from the bottom up)


> 07/22/2009 19:43:00                                 LOCATION SCAN_                                 HORSHAM, PA, US
> 07/22/2009 16:46:00                                 ARRIVAL SCAN                                 HORSHAM, PA, US
> 07/22/2009 15:47:00                                 DEPARTURE SCAN                                 PHILADELPHIA, PA, US
> 07/22/2009 14:35:00                                 LOCATION SCAN                                 PHILADELPHIA, PA, US
> ...


----------



## Marc (Jul 22, 2009)

I've got a nice Hincapie cycling jacket on the way.  Hopefully I can ride solid miles into early November with it and have no shoulder off season, so to speak.


----------



## snowmonster (Jul 22, 2009)

Not gear but ski related. Just got an "out for delivery" message for 2 ski books for beach and airplane reading:

White Heat: The Extreme Skiing Life
Instant Karma: the Heart and Soul of a Ski Bum


----------



## drjeff (Aug 3, 2009)

Okay, not as cool as ski or bike gear,  but the Nikon 450 laser range finder I ordered for golfing will be at home when I get there tonight 

BOZRAH ,  CT ,  US  08/03/2009 7:51 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY  
BOZRAH ,  CT ,  US  08/01/2009 3:54 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN  
CHELMSFORD ,  MA ,  US  08/01/2009 1:39 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN  
CHELMSFORD ,  MA ,  US  07/31/2009 3:25 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN  
SHREWSBURY ,  MA ,  US  07/31/2009 2:14 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN  
 07/31/2009 10:22 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN  
WARWICK ,  RI ,  US  07/31/2009 9:16 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN  
 07/31/2009 5:53 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN  
LENEXA ,  KS ,  US  07/30/2009 4:48 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN  
LENEXA ,  KS ,  US  07/29/2009 7:44 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN  
US  07/30/2009 5:04 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED  


Playing in Florida a few weeks ago with my Dad who has one on his cart really convinced me how great these things are, especially during that "once a year" event when a drive doesn't end up dead center of the fairway right next to a label sprinkler head  :lol:


----------



## Trekchick (Aug 3, 2009)

Isn't that kinda like buying a cheat sheet?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 3, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Isn't that kinda like buying a cheat sheet?



My Dad uses a yardage pro..and alot of golf courses are off several yards on their yardages..


----------



## drjeff (Aug 4, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Isn't that kinda like buying a cheat sheet?



Not in my book.  Heck, most courses already give you basic yardage with sprinkler heads, 150 markers, various color flags for front, middle, back pin locations.  This just helps for those time when you're trying to figure out what the yardage to the 5th green if from the 6th fairway, etc!  :lol:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 4, 2009)

6 tubes of zinka for the nose.....keep one tube in every pair of board shorts (to reapply when out surfing) and in the cars.....


----------



## mondeo (Aug 5, 2009)

Bunch of stuff on the way. Sleeveless bike jersey today (only to be worn where nobody knows who I am,) cyclocomputer with altimeter tomorrow, backpack for commuting sometime next week or so, and Greg Stump 4 pack next week. Plus a 12 pack of MST3K that I nabbed for a mere $50.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 5, 2009)

Plus a 12 pack of MST3K that I nabbed for a mere $50.




what is MST3K?


----------



## mondeo (Aug 5, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Plus a 12 pack of MST3K that I nabbed for a mere $50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mystery Science Theatre 3000. Awesome combination of B films and hilarious commentary.

Compilation of running gag from one installment:


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 6, 2009)

My Skins are coming today.


----------



## mondeo (Aug 6, 2009)

More appropriate example of MST3K:


----------



## Glenn (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm hoping an adapater for the chimney, a trim right and a my poly brush and rods arrive today. Not as exciting as new gear...but it will go towards keeping me warm after skiing....


----------



## Geoff (Aug 10, 2009)

I just started my 2010 gear shopping today.



> You bought this item on eBay: Volkl Ac50 with marker Wide Ride12. bindings 2009 model


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I just started my 2010 gear shopping today.


Nice...they were on my short list.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 10, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I just started my 2010 gear shopping today.





> This message was sent to you at the request of Colorado Ski Shop to notify you that the electronic shipment information below has been transmitted to UPS. The physical package(s) may or may not have actually been tendered to UPS for shipment. To verify the actual transit status of your shipment, click on the tracking link below or contact Colorado Ski Shop directly.
> Important Delivery Information
> ________________________________________



A UPS tracking number!

I should have a brown truck dropping off skis by the end of the week or early next week.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 11, 2009)

Man. those AC50s look sweet.  Congrats.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 11, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> Man. those AC50s look sweet.  Congrats.



I just clicked on the UPS trackinng number.  The origination point was West Springfield, MA last night.  They're already on a brown delivery truck coming up the hill from RutVegas.  I don't think I ever clicked "Buy It Now" on eBay and had skis show up the next day.   I think everything I've ever bought came from the rockies or the west coast.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 11, 2009)

how much did'ja get em for?


----------



## Geoff (Aug 11, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> how much did'ja get em for?



Volkl AC50 in a 184 cm length with Marker iPT Wide Ride 12 bindings.  

$599 with free shipping that has turned out to be next day delivery.   

I could have done as well locally in the 50%-off sales last spring but I didn't have the cash at the time.  

I'm just about to go line up my ducks for the Vermont Sales Tax Holiday two Saturdays from now.  I already have replacement shells for my Head World Cup boots sitting there waiting for me.   I guess I'll buy my season tune then.   Graphite ski poles are on my replacement list.   I'll see what deals are available in town.


----------



## Geoff (Aug 11, 2009)

I just flagged down the UPS truck as I was driving down the Access Road.  The skis still in the plastic wrapper and the binding box are now in my kitchen.    I clicked "Buy it Now" 25 hours ago.  That's a personal record for fast delivery.


----------



## SkiDork (Aug 11, 2009)

thats sweet!

Did'ja click in and tromp around the living room yet?


----------



## Geoff (Aug 11, 2009)

SkiDork said:


> thats sweet!
> 
> Did'ja click in and tromp around the living room yet?



I'm not quite sure where my Posidriv #3 screwdriver has gotten to.   The integral ski/binding setups are trivial to mount but finding something like that in my cellar is a real scavenger hunt at the moment since I have a second house worth of stuff down there.


----------



## madskier6 (Aug 11, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I just clicked on the UPS trackinng number.  The origination point was West Springfield, MA last night.  They're already on a brown delivery truck coming up the hill from RutVegas.  I don't think I ever clicked "Buy It Now" on eBay and had skis show up the next day.   I think everything I've ever bought came from the rockies or the west coast.





Geoff said:


> I just flagged down the UPS truck as I was driving down the Access Road.  The skis still in the plastic wrapper and the binding box are now in my kitchen.    I clicked "Buy it Now" 25 hours ago.  That's a personal record for fast delivery.



You got those from Colorado Ski Shop, a shop local to me where I have done business & know the owner.  He's a good man & usually always ships things out pretty quickly.  Especially this time of year.  Enjoy the new skis!


----------



## mondeo (Aug 11, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Bunch of stuff on the way. Sleeveless bike jersey today (only to be worn where nobody knows who I am,) cyclocomputer with altimeter tomorrow, backpack for commuting sometime next week or so, and Greg Stump 4 pack next week. Plus a 12 pack of MST3K that I nabbed for a mere $50.


Everything's here now. Hadn't gotten around to setting up the cyclometer before my previous rides, about to that. Backpack should work ok for BC stuff too, but probably should've bought a BC pack for commuting instead of the other way around. DVDs today. Fistful of Moguls is good stuff, Glen Plake for President in 2012!


----------



## Geoff (Aug 20, 2009)

I discovered that the evil PayPal pulled money out of my checking account instead of my credit card.   My 'good deal' cost me an extra $22.00 for the overdraft charge.   I doubt my irate complaint to PayPal is going to compensate me for that $22.00 but you never know... I might end up with an eBay coupon.


----------



## roark (Aug 20, 2009)

should be arriving Wednesday:





180 d-structure n8 van dyke (icelantic nomads for cheap, and without the awful cartoony topsheets - not that I'm particularly enamored of the ape steez these have going on)


----------



## Greg (Aug 20, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I discovered that the evil PayPal pulled money out of my checking account instead of my credit card.   My 'good deal' cost me an extra $22.00 for the overdraft charge.   I doubt my irate complaint to PayPal is going to compensate me for that $22.00 but you never know... I might end up with an eBay coupon.



PayPal will ask you to confirm whether the funds are to come from a checking account or PayPal balance. I don't know what criteria they use to set a default...


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 20, 2009)

Have a new MTB fork on the way, a RockShox Revelation. Then the old one is off to get serviced under warrenty and the sold


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Aug 21, 2009)

roark said:


> should be arriving Wednesday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






$$$$$$$$


----------



## roark (Aug 22, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> $$$$$$$$


the art that became the topsheets:


----------



## Geoff (Aug 27, 2009)

Geoff said:


> I discovered that the evil PayPal pulled money out of my checking account instead of my credit card.   My 'good deal' cost me an extra $22.00 for the overdraft charge.   I doubt my irate complaint to PayPal is going to compensate me for that $22.00 but you never know... I might end up with an eBay coupon.



Ask, and ye shall receive....



			
				Paypal said:
			
		

> Because we value you as a member and want your experience with PayPal to be a positive one, I am going to issue you a credit in the amount of $22.00 USD, as a one-time courtesy.  Please understand that this is a one-time exception, and we will be unable to make any further exceptions to this policy going forward.  Please allow 2 business days for this to be reflected in your PayPal balance.



Paypal is really annoying when you want to pay by credit card.   They always want to suck money out of your bank account instead since they make more money on the transaction.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 27, 2009)

New (metal) Easton platform pedals and some snazzy sunglasses due to be out for delivery tommorrow!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 27, 2009)

*I ordered some skis last night so I got these two e-mails today:*

_Thank you for ordering from Ski Depot / RaceSkis.com!

Your order was received on 26-Aug-2009.

Your Reference Number is: ****.

The items that you ordered and their expected ship dates are listed below.

The shipping method is: FREE SHIPPING   UPS GROUND on $100 or more orders USA lower 48 states only..



===================================================================
(1)     822298-174cm     Fischer Watea 78 Skis 2009   EXPECTED Ship Date: 27-Aug-2009    

(1)     831600     Fischer X17 Ski Bindings 2009   EXPECTED Ship Date: 27-Aug-2009    

===================================================================

PLEASE NOTE EXPECTED SHIP DATES ARE SUBJECT TO VARIABLES BEYOND OUR CONTROL.

Thank you for the business. 

Please visit our website again soon!

- Ski Depot / RaceSkis.com_

*Then later I got this:*

_Important Delivery Information 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Message from Ski Depot / RaceSkis.com:
Thanks for choosing Ski Depot / RaceSkis.com . . Enjoy| 

Scheduled Delivery: 31-August-2009 

Shipment Detail 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ship To: 
***** ***** 
* ***** Ct. 
******* 
NJ 
07*** 
US 

Number of Packages 1 
UPS Service: GROUND 
Weight: 12.0 LBS 


Tracking Number: ****************** 
Reference Number 1: ****_

Here is what I ordered:





These are what I currently have:





They're the same skis just different graphics for 2009.  My current skis never let me down and I love how they ski so I decided to get the same ones just longer.  I'm going from 167cm. to 174cm.  I've skied around 75 days on my current skis so I figured I'll need new ones soon so I got them.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 28, 2009)

it occurred to me about half way throught he edge of never that i really don't have any ski porn so i got "1 of Greg Stump's Foursome - Greg Stump Box Set" and "1 steep" off amazon  shipped yesterday


----------



## RootDKJ (Aug 28, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> *I ordered some skis last night so I got these two e-mails today:*
> 
> _Thank you for ordering from Ski Depot / RaceSkis.com!
> 
> ...


Congrats!!!

I ordered my K2 Crossfires from them a few years ago...very fast shipping!!!


----------



## Geoff (Aug 28, 2009)

My $36.00 including shipping Smith Phenom Turbo goggles were in my mailbox yesterday.   I was expecting UPS ground with a long delay and it came Express Mail.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Aug 31, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> *I ordered some skis last night so I got these two e-mails today:*
> 
> _Thank you for ordering from Ski Depot / RaceSkis.com!
> 
> ...



I got them today, they're leaning against the wall in the living room where I can see them while I watch football tonight.:-D


----------



## Madroch (Sep 1, 2009)

Just ordered my wife's skis... so, once they arrive, am free to shop for me....


----------



## Madroch (Sep 2, 2009)

Trigger pulled- Dynastar twisters, with funky multi-neon colored Dynaster 08 PX12 bindings--


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 2, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Trigger pulled- Dynastar twisters, with funky multi-neon colored Dynaster 08 PX12 bindings--



Nice!


----------



## Madroch (Sep 2, 2009)

Bindings shipped a little while ago (different store than skis)... it's like Christmas as a 5 year old... never gets old buying new gear.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2009)

Madroch said:


> Trigger pulled- Dynastar twisters, with funky multi-neon colored Dynaster 08 PX12 bindings--



Sweet!  Enjoy!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 2, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Sweet!  Enjoy!



wHOOPwHOOP..


----------



## mondeo (Sep 2, 2009)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> wHOOPwHOOP..


GSS seems to have regressed even further into childhood, and has lost the ability to recognize inappropriate use of caps lock.


----------



## Madroch (Sep 3, 2009)

Schwing.... bindings OFD;


WATERTOWN, CT, US  09/03/2009 8:10 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY  
 09/03/2009 7:08 A.M. ARRIVAL SCAN  
SHREWSBURY, MA, US  09/03/2009 4:45 A.M. DEPARTURE SCAN  
SHREWSBURY, MA, US  09/02/2009 11:49 P.M. ARRIVAL SCAN  
AUBURN, ME, US  09/02/2009 8:15 P.M. DEPARTURE SCAN  
 09/02/2009 7:28 P.M. ORIGIN SCAN  
US  09/02/2009 4:03 P.M. BILLING INFORMATION RECEIVED


----------



## Madroch (Sep 3, 2009)

On a side note--- wife's skis still have not shipped (coming from CO).   The era of instant gratification makes me ponder a two day delay when the skis were reportedly in stock.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 3, 2009)

Eff me, I get home from work and there is the UPS tag on my door saying they have a package, but need a signature so I shoot up to Watertown thinking it is my new computer only to find out it is only the free privacy screen thingy(wtf do they need a signature for that).

I get back to my car and check my Blackberry and there is an email from Lenovo saying they just shipped the computer... Looks like I will be making this trip again next week.


----------



## Madroch (Sep 3, 2009)

Bindings are here- skis tomorrow.  WTF is up with the CO shop, still haven't shipped the wife's skis.  Damn tempted to cancel and switch to a pair of k2 T:nines at Sierraskis-- those prices rock.

anyone with kids ever try the k2 Moto GMBX Jr or similar?  Am worried it will be too much ski for my daughter who wants to race but isn't carving yet.  Price makes it difficult to pass up- even though it is an older ski.


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 4, 2009)

Just got it in the mail:

1) replacement sole blocks (both Alpine and AT) for my BD Factor -- ordered in July but they just got it in stock at BD (customer service rocks!); and 

2) Save Magic Mountain shirt and stickers (RustyGroomer, thank you!).

Summer's winding down...


----------



## WJenness (Sep 4, 2009)

woot, UPS left presents for me:

Car stuff this time...

MTL, Gear Oil (Differentials), and Brake fluid.

Time for a flush & Fill fest...

Brakes, Clutch, Transmission, Center Differential, Rear Differential.

-w


----------



## bvibert (Sep 5, 2009)

WJenness said:


> woot, UPS left presents for me:
> 
> Car stuff this time...
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reminder, I need to order some stuff for my car too.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 7, 2009)

mondeo said:


> GSS seems to have regressed even further into childhood, and has lost the ability to recognize inappropriate use of caps lock.



I did that on purpose to see how long it would take for one of the engineers to notice..:lol:


----------



## Madroch (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow... feel like i'm stepping on someone's grave here following GSS-- but, life goes on and snow will fall... so purchased replacement bindings for my Fischers on ebay this am-- stayed with the Railflex b/c I didn't want to remount- but went from 10 to 12 on the DIN (only b/c those were available) - - I broke a plastic thingy adjusting them last year to fit my new boots-- they were holding up but I feared would fail at any time.  

Have promised my wife I am done shopping for the year---- but I found a pair of Racetiger RC's at 173....


----------



## mondeo (Sep 15, 2009)

New jacket out for delivery...


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 15, 2009)

I didn't look any further then this page...ymmv  http://www.spadout.com/store.php?cat_id=281&cat_view=1&st_sort=pricelh


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 22, 2009)

Both my bike lights are finally on the way!! Can't wait to have the ability to deal with the darkness and keep riding!!!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 22, 2009)

WoodCore said:


> Both my bike lights are finally on the way!! Can't wait to have the ability to deal with the darkness and keep riding!!!



Sweet! :beer:


----------



## powhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Dynastar Twisters on the way!!!!!

steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 5, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Dynastar Twisters on the way!!!!!
> 
> steveo



Nice, you can bring them to the Rail Jam at Suburban Saturday, I heard they will have some bumps there.


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Dynastar Twisters on the way!!!!!
> 
> steveo



Yeehaw!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Dynastar Twisters on the way!!!!!
> 
> steveo



Rad!


----------



## powhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Nice, you can bring them to the Rail Jam at Suburban Saturday, I heard they will have some bumps there.



What are they doing ?  Trucking in some ice shavings from the skating rink??


----------



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2009)

powhunter said:


> What are they doing ?  Trucking in some ice shavings from the skating rink??



Yes


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 6, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Dynastar Twisters on the way!!!!!
> 
> steveo



They show up? Did you decide what your using for bindings/


----------



## powhunter (Oct 6, 2009)

Should be here today!!!  Bought some look PX14s off powbmps....Gonna go see Pete and have em mounted..and hes also doing some modifications to my boots

steveo


----------



## andyzee (Oct 6, 2009)

So got this thing off Chainlove last week for like $224:


----------



## powhunter (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice Rack!!!!


----------



## andyzee (Oct 6, 2009)

powhunter said:


> Nice Rack!!!!



I like the lil red tips.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 7, 2009)

Should be getting some kids skis, boots and helmet today or tomorrow.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a pair of 09-10 Atomic GS Race skis on the way to me!  My wallet hurts though;.


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 26, 2009)

2010 AC50 on the way.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 26, 2009)

tjf67 said:


> 2010 AC50 on the way.



Nice.

From where?

How much?

What length?

-w


----------



## tjf67 (Oct 28, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Nice.
> 
> From where?
> 
> ...



Local place up here.


$822.00 includes tax 

170.  Had the ac40 in 177.  Wanted to go a little shorter.   the tails seemed to stick out a little to far in the woods.


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 28, 2009)

My new Blizzard World Cup SL Magnesium's and some other assorted Blizzard swag showed up on the front porch this afternoon! Schweet!!!!


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 30, 2009)

Assorted waxes and a posi drive bit showed up today. Helmet coming on Monday.


----------



## WJenness (Oct 30, 2009)

Car upgrade stuff currently on the way.

New cabin air filter.
New K&N Intake air filter
RS4 sway bar
Various other little doo dads...

-w


----------



## Madroch (Oct 31, 2009)

Daughter's skis OFD-- funny how even that excites me...now, just need to find some for the boy...


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 31, 2009)

Recieved my new boots yesterday.  Dalbello Blender

Waiting on skis to arrive.  
10' Atomic GSRace, and 10' Line Prophet 90 as well.  Also waiting on my Marker Griffons.

Still need to order my GS suit and some zip off pants.


----------



## Glenn (Nov 2, 2009)

WJenness said:


> Car upgrade stuff currently on the way.
> 
> New cabin air filter.
> New K&N Intake air filter
> ...



Nice! 

I just put a set of Bilstein HD's on the Grand Cherokee the week before last. The German's make good stuff....


----------



## Madroch (Nov 2, 2009)

Son's skis ordered and shipped, and bindings too, but from a seperate shop--


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 11, 2009)

New pair of skis....

I knew it was only a matter of time before I bought another pair since selling 3 pairs a few weeks ago.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 11, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> New pair of skis....
> 
> I knew it was only a matter of time before I bought another pair since selling 3 pairs a few weeks ago.



Goats?


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 11, 2009)

Grassi21 said:


> Goats?



Yes!

Just need to decide on bindings and if I am going to be lazy and do lift served only or if I'll realistically do any BC.


----------



## Grassi21 (Nov 11, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Yes!
> 
> Just need to decide on bindings and if I am going to be lazy and do lift served only or if I'll realistically do any BC.



It is some extra coin, but the Marker Baron and Duke are great bindings.  I enjoyed them at Sundown on the groomer.  Can't wait to tour with them a bit this season.


----------



## severine (Nov 11, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> New pair of skis....
> 
> I knew it was only a matter of time before I bought another pair since selling 3 pairs a few weeks ago.



I think you have an addiction or something.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 19, 2009)

Got a couple Patagonia fleeces coming today. Seems all of a sudden everyone is having 20% off Patagonia sales.


----------



## severine (Nov 19, 2009)

Giro G10 helmet due any moment now...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 28, 2009)

Watea 94, 186 Out for Delivery! :beer:


----------



## severine (Dec 28, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Watea 94, 186 Out for Delivery! :beer:


Woot!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 28, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Watea 94, 186 Out for Delivery! :beer:



Woohoo!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 28, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Woohoo!



Nice, you putting some BC bindings on them?


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 28, 2009)

So I looked out a door I hardly ever use and there was a Fed-Ex package there. I checked it out and they were suppose to deliver it to the same number house on a street that intersects mine. I have no idea how long it was even there. I noticed right away the box has a Smartwool logo on it. Unfortunately I have to be Mr. Nice Guy and drop it off at the correct address. Damn morals always get in the way. :smash:


----------



## Mildcat (Dec 28, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Watea 94, 186 Out for Delivery! :beer:



Nice! You're going to love those. I know because I love my 84's. :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Dec 28, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> Nice, you putting some BC bindings on them?



Nope, too cheap for that.


----------



## Shock (Jan 11, 2010)

Bindings and skis are both 'out for delivery' according to UPS.  Now if only my hip would heal up I'd actually get to use them. :razz:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Jan 12, 2010)

Got my bindings yesterday.  Wateas are out for delivery today.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 18, 2010)

I really need to stop following the ODAT sites... Way too much stuff has been coming into my house in the last couple of weeks.  2 are one their way, and another is scheduled to ship tomorrow...


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 18, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I really need to stop following the ODAT sites... Way too much stuff has been coming into my house in the last couple of weeks.  2 are one their way, and another is scheduled to ship tomorrow...



Anything good?


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 18, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I really need to stop following the ODAT sites... Way too much stuff has been coming into my house in the last couple of weeks.  2 are one their way, and another is scheduled to ship tomorrow...



I've been doing pretty good. Although Patagonia had an online sale last week and I had to get another R1 pullover. That will make 3 of those I have. My favorite fleece.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 18, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Anything good?



New bike helmet, 4 pack of tubes (MTB), MTB jersey, MTB hydration pack, down vest, ski pants.  

The 1st two I've already received, the rest I'm waiting for still.  The 2 bike items won't ship until tomorrow.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 18, 2010)

bvibert said:


> New bike helmet, 4 pack of tubes (MTB), MTB jersey, MTB hydration pack, down vest, ski pants.
> 
> The 1st two I've already received, the rest I'm waiting for still.  The 2 bike items won't ship until tomorrow.



Your worse than me! Though I did grab a few of those Hydrapacks off there, one for biking last year and a smaller one for hiking, very nice packs. Only other thing I bought was a fixed blade SOG knife the other week since I am paranoid of being attacked by an animal while hiking and it seems the state frowns on packing a pistol on state land...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 18, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Your worse than me! Though I did grab a few of those Hydrapacks off there, one for biking last year and a smaller one for hiking, very nice packs. Only other thing I bought was a fixed blade SOG knife the other week since I am paranoid of being attacked by an animal while hiking and it seems the state frowns on packing a pistol on state land...



The Hydrapack I got was only $15, with $0.99 shipping since I added it on another order (the jersey).  Whenever I need a new bladder I just buy a new pack at a steep discount.  If I don't like the pack itself I just use the bladder in my old pack.  It's cheaper than buying a bladder by itself, and I have extra packs hanging around in case I need one.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 19, 2010)

My new rear wheelset showed up today *way* ahead of schedule. It's a Hope pro II hub hooped with a DT Swiss XR400. Got a great deal! :wink:


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 19, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> My new rear wheelset showed up today *way* ahead of schedule. It's a Hope pro II hub hooped with a DT Swiss XR400. Got a great deal! :wink:



Nice! I love my Hope Pro II hubs. Mine are laced to some DT Swiss EX 5.1's


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 19, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> Nice! I love my Hope Pro II hubs. Mine are laced to some DT Swiss EX 5.1's




Looks like I won't be the only one out there with a loud freehub. What are you running for an axle? Thinking about converting mine to a 10 or 12mm bolt through.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 19, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Looks like I won't be the only one out there with a loud freehub. What are you running for an axle? Thinking about converting mine to a 10 or 12mm bolt through.



I have a 20mm thru axle on the front and QR on the rear. Going to try bolts on the rear this season. I noticed a HUGE difference going fro
 a QR wheel / fork to 20mm wheel / fork.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 11, 2010)

Jimmy Buffett tix, Jones Beach, NY Aug 31


----------



## drjeff (Mar 11, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Jimmy Buffett tix, Jones Beach, NY Aug 31



Mine for June 17th @ Greatwoods/Tweeter Center/Comcast Center/What ever the heck it's called these days were delivered this past Monday


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 12, 2010)

shes gassed and ready to go

http://www.tailgatorzone.com/


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 13, 2010)

Gotta a whole shit ton of MTB crap scheduled for delivery on Monday! A Nevi 2.35, new chain, new cassette, new brake rotor and a Stan's no-flow kit.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 17, 2010)

Got one of these being delivered today:


----------



## bvibert (Mar 17, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Got one of these being delivered today:



You must be a lot smaller than I thought...


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm picking up some new Twisters tomr. it was the last pair of 182's.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 3, 2010)

madriverjack said:


> I'm picking up some new Twisters tomr. it was the last pair of 182's.



Nice!  You gonna get a chance to try them out before all the snow is gone?


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 3, 2010)

I tried them out today at Killington and I like them alot.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 3, 2010)

madriverjack said:


> I tried them out today at Killington and I like them alot.



how was k?  man, i was thinking of you guys all day.

not in that way but you know what i mean....:lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 7, 2010)

Got a Spider GS Race Suit out on a UPS truck today.

Going to the dark side in night league ... gotta shed some pounds before next season!


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 7, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Got a Spider GS Race Suit out on a UPS truck today.
> 
> Going to the dark side in night league ... gotta shed some pounds before next season!



Sometimes we are better of not knowing what you bought;-)


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 7, 2010)

640GB 2nd hard drive for my laptop for $80 from Newegg.


----------



## Mildcat (Apr 7, 2010)

I recieved this Camelbak vest yesterday. I bought it on SAC for $39.99. 
http://www.backcountry.com/outdoorgear/CamelBak-Shredbak-Hydration-Pack-Vest-Mens/CAM0309M.html

It says "mens" on the tags and the description but I think it's a womans vest. It has a left hand zipper, it flares out at the waist, the compression vest for the bladder looks like a sports bra, and all the models on the package are women.


----------



## severine (Apr 7, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Got a Spider GS Race Suit out on a UPS truck today.
> 
> Going to the dark side in night league ... gotta shed some pounds before next season!


Going serious now, eh? You couldn't pay me enough to get into one of those... good luck with that! 

My Garmin Forerunner 305 GPS w/heart rate monitor arrived today. Woohoo! Fedex guy met me in the driveway when I got home from today's ride. :lol:


----------



## severine (Apr 7, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> I recieved this Camelbak vest yesterday. I bought it on SAC for $39.99.
> http://www.backcountry.com/outdoorgear/CamelBak-Shredbak-Hydration-Pack-Vest-Mens/CAM0309M.html
> 
> It says "mens" on the tags and the description but I think it's a womans vest. It has a left hand zipper, it flares out at the waist, the compression vest for the bladder looks like a sports bra, and all the models on the package are women.



They had a women's one on last week... so either they shipped you the wrong one, or you bought the wrong one.


----------



## WJenness (Apr 7, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> 640GB 2nd hard drive for my laptop for $80 from Newegg.



Storage is so silly cheap now...

-w


----------



## Mildcat (Apr 7, 2010)

severine said:


> They had a women's one on last week... so either they shipped you the wrong one, or you bought the wrong one.



My confirmation email said "mens" and the tag inside the vest says "mens". I'll still use it, as long as I pull the strings around the waist it's not noticeable. Just don't tell anyone. ;-)


----------



## severine (Apr 7, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> My confirmation email said "mens" and the tag inside the vest says "mens". I'll still use it, as long as I pull the strings around the waist it's not noticeable. Just don't tell anyone. ;-)



Your secret is safe with me!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 7, 2010)

You'll all have to wait for the sexy speed suit pics. My delivery had disappeared. Supposedly it was put in front of my garage. Why I don't know? My kitchen door is right next to the f-ing garage. Anyway it's not there. I'm hoping the driver went to the wrong address and it didn't get swiped.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 7, 2010)

had a new patio table/chair set delivered today ... woo hoo


----------



## severine (Apr 7, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> You'll all have to wait for the sexy speed suit pics. My delivery had disappeared. Supposedly it was put in front of my garage. Why I don't know? My kitchen door is right next to the f-ing garage. Anyway it's not there. I'm hoping the driver went to the wrong address and it didn't get swiped.


 Damn! And I was looking forward to those pics, too! 

Seriously, hope it's straightened out for you quickly.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 8, 2010)

severine said:


> Seriously, hope it's straightened out for you quickly.



Found, I drove around the neighborhood this morning. Delivered to # 17 on the other side of the horseshoe (which has a different street name). I'm # 19, so the dude was on drugs or something.


----------



## severine (Apr 8, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Found, I drove around the neighborhood this morning. Delivered to # 17 on the other side of the horseshoe (which has a different street name). I'm # 19, so the dude was on drugs or something.



So the pics should be up shortly then?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 8, 2010)

severine said:


> So the pics should be up shortly then?



:roll:


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 12, 2010)

Watea 94s at my doorstop today courtesy of O2gear. WIKKED fast confirmation of order, shipment, and delivery. $250 free S&H. ROCK! These guys are good, recommended for sure.

Now onto hunt for cheap dynafit vertical 12s.  TP overseas might be the way to go. Need to wait until June for some fund replenishment though. Can't WAIT for next season to have a fat board for earned turns now and this things are going to be RIPPERS in the steep chutes and gullies.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 12, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Watea 94s at my doorstop today courtesy of O2gear.



Welcome to the club! :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 12, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Welcome to the club! :lol:


I was in the club long before you guys. Atuas preceded the Watea 94. I am merely multiplying with the latest version.

:beer:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 13, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Watea 94s at my doorstop today courtesy of O2gear. WIKKED fast confirmation of order, shipment, and delivery. $250 free S&H. ROCK! These guys are good, recommended for sure.


That's my experience with O2gear as well.  Next day shipping notice and my new boots arrived 3 days later.  They had even dropped the price $30 a week after my order and refunded that back to me.  I'll order from them again.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 13, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> Now onto hunt for cheap dynafit vertical 12s.  TP overseas might be the way to go. Need to wait until June for some fund replenishment though.


:dunce:

Backcountry.com sent me a 20% off coupon and had the Dynafit Vertical 12s still in stock. $456 is damn expensive for bindings but sure as heck is better than the $570 list price!  Won't be "Out for Delivery" for at least a week, but no rush as I have no desire to use them this season.

Oh my goodness, I haven't spent this much on skiing in one year since I got my first AT setup. Now I just need some skins on the cheap. :roll:

I am doing MY part to get this economy moving again!!! :flag:


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 15, 2010)

I just have some shoes coming today, but I saw an interesting note in the tracking:



> MECHANICAL FAILURE ON RAILROAD FLATCAR



That's a new one. And didn't seem to hold anything up.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 15, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I just have some shoes coming today, but I saw an interesting note in the tracking:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a new one. And didn't seem to hold anything up.


Who is the carrier?


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 15, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Who is the carrier?



UPS, looks like it happened somewhere near Chelmsford, MA.


----------



## Glenn (Apr 15, 2010)

Wow, that's a new one. I've never seen that in the notes before.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 15, 2010)

I have a warranty replacement MTB wheel OFD and another package with some new bike stuff due tomorrow.


----------



## severine (Apr 15, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I just have some shoes coming today, but I saw an interesting note in the tracking:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a new one. And didn't seem to hold anything up.


I actually had a packaged delayed by a train derailment once--and it was noted as such in tracking!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 19, 2010)

marmot precip jacket


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 19, 2010)

new tent and camping grill on the way


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 19, 2010)

WTB VelociRaptor tires.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 19, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> new tent and camping grill on the way



I've been getting a real hankering to do some camping this year.  I should probably start planning something now, so that it actually happens.


----------



## riverc0il (Apr 20, 2010)

riverc0il said:


> :dunce:
> 
> Backcountry.com sent me a 20% off coupon and had the Dynafit Vertical 12s still in stock. $456 is damn expensive for bindings but sure as heck is better than the $570 list price!  Won't be "Out for Delivery" for at least a week, but no rush as I have no desire to use them this season.
> 
> ...


Since I don't check email from work, I never get to see the Out for Delivery on the tracking info. But my eyes always light up when I see the box in front of my door when I get home. I excitedly run inside and crack the box open... kicking the dog aside as it can wait to go pee until I got my fix.

:beer:

This box was a box unlike any other. I expected the box to be light. But MAN OH MAN!!! When I lifted the box, I couldn't help but burst out in hysterical laughter! The UPS label read 4 pounds but I swear their scale needs to be re-calibrated! Cracked open the box and these Vertical 12s are an amazing sight to behold. I can not even believe how incredibly light these things are... and they are the heaviest binding in the Dynafit lineup! 

I HAVE SEEN THE LIGHT!!! I am by no means a weight weeny (see my latest ski purchase! :lol: ), but this purchase is long over due and I don't think I will ever have am AT binding that ever weighs any more than these ever again!


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 21, 2010)

A 2nd set of Aline semi-custom footbeds.  I liked the pair I put in my ski boots so much, I went out an bought a 2nd pair for every day use (doc told me I should be using an orthotic anyway).  Got them super cheap from Backcountry via GearTrade.com


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 21, 2010)

I have the o3Jeff service dropping this off at my house today:







Hope there aren't any derailments ...


----------



## severine (Apr 21, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I have the o3Jeff service dropping this off at my house today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol: Nice! 

I have to go pick up my end of that shipment at some yet-to-be-determined time...


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 21, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I have the o3Jeff service dropping this off at my house today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Drop and pickup of other bike and Polar seltzer complete. FYI there is also a box on the front step!


----------



## bvibert (Apr 21, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Drop and pickup of other bike and Polar seltzer complete. FYI there is also a box on the front step!



Are you wearing brown today?


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 21, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Drop and pickup of other bike and Polar seltzer complete. FYI there is also a box on the front step!



Sweet I don't think I was expecting anything else. Bonus! Although UPS has been known to deliver stuff to the wrong street and number for no particular reason in my neighborhood.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 21, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Drop and pickup of other bike and Polar seltzer complete. FYI there is also a box on the front step!



It was still there when I got home, so that's good. Initial impression is that the frame is big for me.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 21, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> It was still there when I got home, so that's good. Initial impression is that the frame is big for me.



What are you riding now for a bike? I'll try to look up the bike geometry to see what the difference between them is


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 21, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> What are you riding now for a bike? I'll try to look up the bike geometry to see what the difference between them is



Not sure if you will find it, it's a 1997 Specialized Stump Jumper MS 17". I only say big because it was awfully close to the boys when I straddled it. I won't get to ride it until Friday, so I can't speak to the rest of the geometry.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 21, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Not sure if you will find it, it's a 1997 Specialized Stump Jumper MS 17". I only say big because it was awfully close to the boys when I straddled it. I won't get to ride it until Friday, so I can't speak to the rest of the geometry.



The top tube of my HT is pretty close to my boys when I straddle it, but it's never been a problem.  Usually the bike is leaning to one side or the other when I dismount (whether intentionally or not), so it's not an issue.  The more important thing is how it fits while you're riding it.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 21, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Not sure if you will find it, it's a 1997 Specialized Stump Jumper MS 17". I only say big because it was awfully close to the boys when I straddled it. I won't get to ride it until Friday, so I can't speak to the rest of the geometry.



I had the same problem on it and my new bike is even worse with the way they have the top tube. Give it a ride and see how it feels as you shouldn't just be standing around on it:grin:


----------



## severine (Apr 21, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Not sure if you will find it, it's a 1997 Specialized Stump Jumper MS 17". I only say big because it was awfully close to the boys when I straddled it. I won't get to ride it until Friday, so I can't speak to the rest of the geometry.



Don't let that deter you. That's how I ended up with the XS Specialized Hardrock (and yeah, I don't have "boys" but it would still hurt to fall onto the bar on the girly parts! ).


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 21, 2010)

Just have them removed, you'll gain some clearance.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 22, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Sweet I don't think I was expecting anything else. Bonus! Although UPS has been known to deliver stuff to the wrong street and number for no particular reason in my neighborhood.



What was in the box?


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 22, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> What was in the box?



Some ski racing gear. I was surprised to get it since I only ordered it the day before and never got a shipping notice.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 22, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Some ski racing gear. I was surprised to get it since I only ordered it the day before and never got a shipping notice.



Knew I should of snagged it, I was just afraid it was another spandex racing suit


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 22, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Knew I should of snagged it, I was just afraid it was another spandex racing suit



It was ... the last one I got was too small. :dunce:


----------



## severine (Apr 22, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> It was ... the last one I got was too small. :dunce:


 At least they found your house this time!

Picked up my potential new bike today from the o3jeff delivery service (or is it partial delivery in this case? :lol Gotta head out again soon for class but I can't wait to check it out!


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 22, 2010)

severine said:


> I can't wait to check it out!



Don't forget to put air in the tires first ... I didn't have a chance to clean it off or anything. ;-)


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 22, 2010)

I already filled them for her since I didn't know what type of rack she had and I know some don't like flat tires


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 22, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I already filled them for her since I didn't know what type of rack she had and I know some don't like flat tires



What a guy!


----------



## severine (Apr 22, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> What a guy!



Jeff is awesome!


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 26, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I didn't know what type of rack she had and I know some don't like flat



:lol: sorry couldn't resist....


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 27, 2010)

Starter golf clubs (bday present) for Iceman.  He's going to 2 weeks of golf camp at Hofstra


----------



## severine (Apr 27, 2010)

I have a new laptop that is sitting in East Granby... arrived there at 4AM yesterday and apparently, they're not planning on delivering it for 2 more days even though it's only 1 hour away. Fools! :angry: Could really use it to finish up some papers for school since the other laptop is possessed!!!!


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 27, 2010)

severine said:


> I have a new laptop that is sitting in East Granby... arrived there at 4AM yesterday and apparently, they're not planning on delivering it for 2 more days even though it's only 1 hour away. Fools! :angry: Could really use it to finish up some papers for school since the other laptop is possessed!!!!



What'd ya get?????


----------



## severine (Apr 27, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> What'd ya get?????



A Dell Studio 15: Intel Core i7-720QM Quad Core Mobile CPU, 4GB Shared Dual Channel DDR3 at 1066MHz, 500GB 7200 RPM SATA Hard Disk Drive.

I really, really, really wanted a Macbook Pro, but I didn't have the budget for it. This was set up similarly to the Macbook Pro I wanted but for $1K less.


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice!  I just got an HP with similar specs, except 17".  You're gonna love it.


----------



## severine (Apr 27, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> Nice!  I just got an HP with similar specs, except 17".  You're gonna love it.



I remembered you saying something recently about getting a quad core processor and that it helped for video editing; that definitely factored into my decision. Even though I was on a budget, I wanted to get a decent bang for the buck. My last laptop (the possessed one that we can't seem to get uninfected) was a 17" and I was sick of lugging the extra weight around, hence the move to the 15". Now if only they'd actually deliver it...


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 27, 2010)

severine said:


> A Dell Studio 15: Intel Core i7-720QM Quad Core Mobile CPU, 4GB Shared Dual Channel DDR3 at 1066MHz, 500GB 7200 RPM SATA Hard Disk Drive.
> 
> I really, really, really wanted a Macbook Pro, but I didn't have the budget for it. This was set up similarly to the Macbook Pro I wanted but for $1K less.


Nice. Congrats.


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 27, 2010)

shock pump out for delivery.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 27, 2010)

Misc. clothing from EMS


----------



## drjeff (Apr 27, 2010)

A case of various White wines from South Africa    (unfortunately they're for my brother and his wife, but they can't be shipped to Rhode Island where they live  )


----------



## Marc (Apr 27, 2010)

Seal kit for my blown rear shock on my MTB, should be here today.  Maybe I'll have a hole in my face by tomorrow.


----------



## drjeff (Apr 27, 2010)

Marc said:


> Maybe I'll have a hole in my face by tomorrow.



Better order up some pro-activ solution then Marc  :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2010)

Marc said:


> Seal kit for my blown rear shock on my MTB, should be here today.  Maybe I'll have a hole in my face by tomorrow.



Before you start leave a note for the first responders to take some pics and post them here... :beer:


----------



## gorgonzola (Apr 27, 2010)

3L dakine drafter hydro pack in spliffy rasta collahs mon. old 70 oz usa outdoor pack willed to jr, it served me well for almost 10 yrs with 1 bladder replacement...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Apr 27, 2010)

my kids Camelbak Skeeter
wifes BabyG watch (from the kids for mothers day)


----------



## severine (Apr 27, 2010)

Woot! Computer came today!


----------



## WJenness (Apr 27, 2010)

severine said:


> Woot! Computer came today!



And?

-w


----------



## severine (Apr 27, 2010)

WJenness said:


> And?
> 
> -w


Can't get it on the wireless network so we're not off to a good start here. :angry: The last time I tried to buy a Dell, the DVD drive never worked right (hardware failure) and after 3 calls to customer service in India, it went back and I got a Gateway instead. Let's hope it's operator error right now... B isn't home to help me though, so I will have to reserve judgment.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 27, 2010)

severine said:


> Can't get it on the wireless network so we're not off to a good start here. :angry: The last time I tried to buy a Dell, the DVD drive never worked right (hardware failure) and after 3 calls to customer service in India, it went back and I got a Gateway instead. Let's hope it's operator error right now... B isn't home to help me though, so I will have to reserve judgment.



Not the computers fault.  I have the wireless network restricted to certain MAC addresses.  Just had to add the new computer's wireless MAC and we're off!


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 30, 2010)

D-Link DNS-321 NAS and 2TB Hitachi drive

HITACHI Deskstar 7K2000 2TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 30, 2010)

SkiDork said:


> D-Link DNS-321 NAS and 2TB Hitachi drive
> 
> HITACHI Deskstar 7K2000 2TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive


Nice.  I have 3 of the Hitachi 1TB drives in my computer.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 30, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Nice.  I have 3 of the Hitachi 1TB drives in my computer.



Thats a lot of porn:grin:


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 30, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Thats a lot of porn:grin:


Nah, I like my porn on TV.   I bulked up the PC for GoPro videos.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 2, 2010)

I have a Mountain Hardware soft shell jacket and some fleeces coming in tomorrow.  As well as a new bathing suit, shorts.  I scored pretty good on STP's apparel sale two weeks ago.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (May 4, 2010)

marmot aegis jacket


----------



## marcski (May 4, 2010)

I was always thought this thread was about what you guys ordered for dinner or lunch.


----------



## Glenn (May 4, 2010)

Griot's Leather Care. 

I scored a complete leather interior (front and rear seats) for the ol' Grand Cherokee for a song. After I got them home, realized the fronts were the top o' the line 10 way power, heated and memory.


----------



## riverc0il (May 4, 2010)

BD Ascensions for my new earned turn setup! 25% off at BC.com


----------



## bvibert (May 5, 2010)

A chair


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 24, 2010)

Got a new hydration pack coming today.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 24, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Got a new hydration pack coming today.



What did you get? A Hydrapak? I love mine.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Got a new hydration pack coming today.





o3jeff said:


> What did you get? A Hydrapak? I love mine.



Yeah, details my man, details...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 24, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> What did you get? A Hydrapak? I love mine.



Got a Deuter: http://www.backcountry.com/outdoorgear/Deuter-Race-X-Air-I-Pack/DTR0101M.html


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 24, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Got a Deuter: http://www.backcountry.com/outdoorgear/Deuter-Race-X-Air-I-Pack/DTR0101M.html



Any relationship to you?:-D


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 24, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Any relationship to you?:-D



Well they are a German company, but no relation.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 24, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Got a Deuter: http://www.backcountry.com/outdoorgear/Deuter-Race-X-Air-I-Pack/DTR0101M.html



Looks nice!  I've heard good things about their packs.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 24, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Looks nice!  I've heard good things about their packs.



I have a kid carrier from them I was pretty happy with. This popped up on Chainlove for $50.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 25, 2010)

all weather mats and a lifehammer....


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 25, 2010)

Cashed in my LL Bean Points to buy this from Bean when it went on sale and just got it...love it:






Kokatat Orbit Tour PFD.

And just got these using some Birthday Money...my third pair of this model:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 25, 2010)

36 bottles of wine and a bottle of Patron Resp just delivered....cant belive i let the wine fridge get that low....well stocked for a bit now...yet i just heard from mrs quattro that we're having 4 couples and their kids over tonight.......


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 26, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> 36 bottles of wine and a bottle of Patron Resp just delivered....cant belive i let the wine fridge get that low....well stocked for a bit now...yet i just heard from mrs quattro that we're having 4 couples and their kids over tonight.......



I'll be over tonight ...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 26, 2010)

Just ordered an air pump for inflatables. The little compressor I have isn't really ideal for filling up the kiddie pool.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 26, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Just ordered an air pump for inflatables. The little compressor I have isn't really ideal for filling up the kiddie pool.



Have them blow the stuff up like we used to have to do when we were kids if we wanted to use it!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 26, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Have them blow the stuff up like we used to have to do when we were kids if we wanted to use it!



Maybe when they get older, I'd rather get them in the pool than have to listen to the whining all day.


----------



## Mildcat (Jul 4, 2010)

Ordered a couple of pairs of smith goggles from Tramdock. I don't know how they'll fit with my helmet but for $33.77 and Tramdocks return policy I'll take a chance. Even though I can't use them for a few more months I still can't wait for them to show up at my door.


----------



## Glenn (Jul 6, 2010)

I pulled the trigger on new skis for my wife; Volkl Aurora's. Of course, they were sitting by the front door when we got back from VT last night. I told a little white lie and said it was a log holder/sawbuck I had ordered. I'll give them to her Saturday on her birthday.


----------



## severine (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice gift! :beer:


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 6, 2010)

new maxxis high roller tire from jenson-usa and little birthday present for myself for hitting blue later on this season


----------



## bvibert (Jul 6, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> new maxxis high roller tire from jenson-usa and little birthday present for myself for hitting blue later on this season



Sick!  Enjoy the tire too, I have one of those on the rear of my bike right now.


----------



## Madroch (Jul 7, 2010)

Trigger finger is poised for a pair of Blizzard GSR Mags- issue is shipping from France, it is pricey.  Can't find the boards locally though...


----------



## bigbog (Jul 10, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Griot's Leather Care.
> 
> I scored a complete leather interior (front and rear seats) for the ol' Grand Cherokee for a song. After I got them home, realized the fronts were the top o' the line 10 way power, heated and memory.



Not bad Glenn....!


----------



## Glenn (Jul 11, 2010)

severine said:


> Nice gift! :beer:



Thanks! Went over really well...she had no idea. She was in tears she was so excited. :grin:

Later that night, we met up with Dr. Jeff and had a few beers at the Saloon in Dover, VT. A random, last minute get together...awesome time.  Got to see the mountain from a distance. It was a great b-day.


----------



## Madroch (Jul 12, 2010)

Trigger pulled on table tennis table for basement--- coming freight so no tracking no....   That also depleted the Blizzard budget...


----------



## nordika91 (Jul 20, 2010)

Just placed my order for Atomic M tech 80 boots,  Very exciting.

One of my more recent deliveries were the nordica dobberman spitfire pro xbi ct skis.

looking forward to an excellent season


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to the forums nordika91.


----------



## nordika91 (Jul 20, 2010)

Ty!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2010)

I have a Easton Havoc seatpost that I expect to be OFD soon.  It's scheduled for delivery today (2nd day air), though it finally arrived at our local FedEx facility at 8am this morning.  Hopefully they have another truck heading out towards my house today, otherwise I'll have to go through the hassle of calling their call center (probably in India) just so they can call the local place (5 minutes away from work) to have them get the package ready for me to pickup there.  Then I can finally go for a ride again today! :beer:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

Forgot to post this yesterday, but a new pair of bike shoes since I seemed to have caught and ripped my current pair on something without even knowing.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Forgot to post this yesterday, but a new pair of bike shoes since I seemed to have caught and ripped my current pair on something without even knowing.



Two words; Duct Tape.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 23, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I have a Easton Havoc seatpost that I expect to be OFD soon.  It's scheduled for delivery today (2nd day air), though it finally arrived at our local FedEx facility at 8am this morning.  Hopefully they have another truck heading out towards my house today, otherwise I'll have to go through the hassle of calling their call center (probably in India) just so they can call the local place (5 minutes away from work) to have them get the package ready for me to pickup there.  Then I can finally go for a ride again today! :beer:



Woohoo!  They were just slow to update, my package is now listed as being on the truck for delivery 3 minutes after it arrived. 8)  I have some brake pads in there too...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 23, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Two words; Duct Tape.



I'd probably have to stop evey mile or so to retape it, it's on the inside side(crank side) of the shoe. If the new ones didn't show I could of probably duct taped the shoe to my foot cast style.


----------



## HD333 (Jul 23, 2010)

Crank Bros 5050 pedals and a new dog leash.  Expected 7/29. Free shipping so I guess I shouldn't complain.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jul 29, 2010)

Black Diamond Spot headlamp (replacement)
Kodak Playsport


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 29, 2010)

i need to buy something.. i just can't find anything i want/can afford/can justify in my mind...


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 29, 2010)

Got a new camera yesterday. Came next day when I thought it would be 3-4 so I kinda missed posting on it. Pentax Optio W90, got a price about $100 less than list.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i need to buy something.. i just can't find anything i want/can afford/can justify in my mind...



I hate it when that happens.. :lol:


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 29, 2010)

Crank Brothers Candy 2 pedals and a bunch of SRAM quicklinks.


----------



## HD333 (Jul 29, 2010)

HD333 said:


> Crank Bros 5050 pedals and a new dog leash.  Expected 7/29. Free shipping so I guess I shouldn't complain.



This came on 7/24, REI sets the shipping expectations way out I guess.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 29, 2010)

Big day tomorrow, bike frame and a bunch of parts to start building it up!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 29, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Big day tomorrow, bike frame and a bunch of parts to start building it up!



Bike Frame? I thought you were just waiting for a new fork?


----------



## gmcunni (Jul 29, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Big day tomorrow, bike frame and a bunch of parts to start building it up!



didn't you get a new bike  @ beginning of season? now you are building one?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> didn't you get a new bike  @ beginning of season? now you are building one?



Jeff is hardcore like that!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 29, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Bike Frame? I thought you were just waiting for a new fork?



Waiting for that too, but I figured I would build up an all mountain hardtail as a second bike. The day after I ordered the new frame is when the fork went on my other bike, just my luck.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 29, 2010)

Box was waiting for me here today with cranks, cassette, and rear derailleur. Weird thing is I placed three orders last Friday, two from companies her is the US and one from England, the one from England makes it here first.

Now I just need to figure out if I am man enough to ride a 36 tooth front sprocket(with a 11-34 rear) or order a 32


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jul 29, 2010)

dakine longsleeve rashguard also arrived today (prepping for my oct surf trip to Mexico) from steep n cheap...$12.00, forgot i ordered it...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Box was waiting for me here today with cranks, cassette, and rear derailleur. Weird thing is I placed three orders last Friday, two from companies her is the US and one from England, the one from England makes it here first.
> 
> Now I just need to figure out if I am man enough to ride a 36 tooth front sprocket(with a 11-34 rear) or order a 32



Start a thread in the cycling forum, let us know what you're building and your progress as you build it up!


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 29, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Box was waiting for me here today with cranks, cassette, and rear derailleur. Weird thing is I placed three orders last Friday, two from companies her is the US and one from England, the one from England makes it here first.
> 
> Now I just need to figure out if I am man enough to ride a 36 tooth front sprocket(with a 11-34 rear) or order a 32



Jumping from a 32 up front to a 36 is a huge jump. When I went from 32 to 34 it was a hard adjustment.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 29, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Now I just need to figure out if I am man enough to ride a 36 tooth front sprocket(with a 11-34 rear) or order a 32



Go ten speed.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 29, 2010)

CXP33s arrived today and the Conti GP4000s already had arrived. REAL big bone headed thing I did while doing the install. Did not think to look at the tape for a valve stem hole... figured I had to punch my own through the tape. So I go about putting the tape on and what not without realizing I had a second hole on the tape after I punched another one where the stem hole is. Surely I would realize the impending disaster that was about to happen when I discovered the hole was precut while installing the second rim tape on the second wheel? Nah... I say to myself, "oh that is convenient, must have missed that the on the first wheel."

Sure enough, I toss on new tubes and the new Conti's, pump the air up to 100 PSI on the front wheel and am getting ready to start pumping the rear wheel when PSSSSSWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW. Doh! Pulled off the tire and tube and found the hole and that is just about when it hit me that I had a big fat hole in my rim tape right where a spoke ties into the rim.

Any ways, fixed that and I am good to go. I was surprised how easy it was ripping off the cassette. At least, I am surprised how easy it was once I had to drive to Walmart to get a larger wrench because my cheap 6" adjustable POS was not cutting it. After all was said and done... I should have taken tonight's ride before trying to learn some new tricks because it is now way too dark to head out. 

But tomorrow morning should be fun.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2010)

A bike frame that didn't show up Friday.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 2, 2010)

2 der hangers, X7 medium cage der, fox launch leg armor (for me), race face womens specific leg armor for Randi. 

Highland here we come!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## bvibert (Aug 4, 2010)

o3jeff said:


>



Rhyno Lites with XT hubs?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 4, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Rhyno Lites with XT hubs?



Yep! hopefully they hold up for the mere $150 they cost!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 4, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Yep! hopefully they hold up for the mere $150 they cost!



I'm sure they'll be fine.  I hear that BWW builds some good quality wheels.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 4, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> 2 der hangers, X7 medium cage der, fox launch leg armor (for me), race face womens specific leg armor for Randi.
> 
> Highland here we come!



Armor came in. Randi's raceface stuff is very nice and fits well. However I'm not too happy with the Fox Luanch pads. Not very comfortable and seem kind of flimsy. Going to return them and get another pair of RaceFace FR Rally armor to replace my old pair.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 16, 2010)

The new ride is on its way!!!! Should be here next week. So pumped. Until then, I am on a Carver 96'er demo the store had.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 16, 2010)

ordered some new baselayer shirts from SAC, should be here by end of week.


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 16, 2010)

Soon to be "Out for Delivery" (not really, it is being shipped USPS to my PO Box):


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 16, 2010)

Soon to be "Out for Delivery" (not really, it is being shipped USPS to my PO Box):


----------



## powhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

Just scored these...Predatorwear....used but in decent shape


----------



## bvibert (Aug 23, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Just scored these...Predatorwear....used but in decent shape



Sweet!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 24, 2010)

mrg longsleeve 'bumper sticker' shirt....a bit too much red wine spilled on mine last weekend...had to order another...


----------



## tarponhead (Aug 29, 2010)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> mrg longsleeve 'bumper sticker' shirt....a bit too much red wine spilled on mine last weekend...had to order another...



get the black one, wine proof :beer:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Aug 30, 2010)

i have a thing against black shirts....the gray will have to do


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 30, 2010)

cross rails and ski rack for SUV should be arriving this week


----------



## 2knees (Aug 31, 2010)

head mojo's were waiting for me when i got home from work.

Now I'm jonesin.  enough of the frackin heat.


----------



## drjeff (Aug 31, 2010)

This was waiting for me on my front porch tonight   :beer:






Going to get broken in this weekened for sure!


----------



## Glenn (Sep 1, 2010)

drjeff said:


> This was waiting for me on my front porch tonight   :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeff...I think I TR is in order. I may have to wear E's helmet........


----------



## bvibert (Sep 1, 2010)

2knees said:


> head mojo's were waiting for me when i got home from work.
> 
> Now I'm jonesin.  enough of the frackin heat.



Sweet!  Get those puppies mounted up!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Sweet!  Get those puppies mounted up!



At least then you can put them on and jump around your living room.


----------



## HD333 (Sep 3, 2010)

Glenn said:


> Jeff...I think I TR is in order. I may have to wear E's helmet........



Those were all over the place when I went to Green Bay a few years ago to see the Pats play the Packers.  I don't even remember how many of those filled with Lienekugals we killed.

I have a pet barrier for the back of my vehicle out for delivery.  Not quite as cool as skis or a big beer dispenser.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Sep 3, 2010)

Rip Curl 1mm neoprene jacket for cool morning dawn patrols and for my october mexico trip....


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 21, 2010)

Got a new ski jacket coming today and some ski boots and a NF denali fleece for my daughter coming later this week.


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 21, 2010)

178 legend sultan 85's /px12's  en route!


----------



## severine (Sep 24, 2010)

Out for delivery today is a camera upgrade so I can capture better shots of you guys.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 24, 2010)

Car charger for my cell phone and a new pair of shoes.


----------



## Mildcat (Sep 25, 2010)

*Bowflex Select Tech 552*

Just ordered a pair of these for $239 and free shipping! 

http://slickdeals.net/permadeal/395...t+Frontpage)&utm_content=Google+International


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 25, 2010)

WeatherTech floor liners.






and cargo mat


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 27, 2010)

ordered a new giro fuse helmet yesterday at STP for $79 shipped


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 27, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> WeatherTech floor liners.



got a set for our acadia last weekend


----------



## SkiDork (Sep 27, 2010)

ENCORE ENHWI-2AN3 802.11b/g/n Wireless Router With Repeater up to 300Mbps/ 10/100 Mbps Ethernet Port x4


Wireless router with repeater capability.  I'm gonna share my wifi with my neighbor at the condo so I'm hoping this will help his signal.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 27, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> got a set for our acadia last weekend



Just got a set for the Jeep as well. We all must be on the same wave length here. :lol:


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 27, 2010)

Ultegra 6700 pedals now en route. 

Man, I got it BAD! 

I won't even be riding any more in a few more weeks. Good time to buy due to low prices ($105 shipped!). Justification perhaps? I was gonna buy them any ways, might as get them cheap! Already thinking about carbon frames but probably not next season quite yet.

Oh yea, BD traverse shafts since I manage to wrap a pair around a tree at least once per season.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 27, 2010)

A fleece or base layer or something off of SAC. I don't even remember what it was, but I think I felt it was important when I saw it.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 27, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> A fleece or base layer or something off of SAC. I don't even remember what it was, but I think I felt it was important when I saw it.



This made me laugh quite a bit.

Got an email from the LBS...my bike is FINALLY on it's way. It has been over a month since I ordered it. In theory, it should be here Friday in time for my trip to KT!!!!!


----------



## severine (Sep 27, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> A fleece or base layer or something off of SAC. I don't even remember what it was, but I think I felt it was important when I saw it.



Sounds about right.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 29, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> A fleece or base layer or something off of SAC. I don't even remember what it was, but I think I felt it was important when I saw it.



:lol: Awesome!

(I've been in the same shoes on more than one occasion)


----------



## Glenn (Sep 29, 2010)

WeatherTech's are on the UPS truck and out for deliver. Pics or it didn't happen will be posted later.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 29, 2010)

Glenn said:


> WeatherTech's are on the UPS truck and out for deliver. Pics or it didn't happen will be posted later.


My rear cargo mat arrived via Fedex.  The digital fit floor mats arrive tomorrow.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 29, 2010)

my wife ordered a new rug for the family room, UPS dropped it off yesterday


----------



## Glenn (Sep 29, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> My rear cargo mat arrived via Fedex.  The digital fit floor mats arrive tomorrow.



WeatherTech pic fest on AZ. I may have to create a new thread.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 29, 2010)

Glenn said:


> WeatherTech pic fest on AZ. I may have to create a new thread.



Might need it's own sub-forum!


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 29, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> My rear cargo mat arrived via Fedex.



i am having hard time finding the exact cargo mat i want.

My Acadia has 2 rows of benches, each with 60/40 split + a decent area behind the 3rd row when it is up.  i want a cargo mat that deals with the 60/40 split for both rows of seats.  

i foresee seating 2 + 2 + 2 with the narrow seats folded for skis + stuff and want that area covered.    I did find a canvas mat (http://stores.canvasback.com/-strse-188/GMC-cln-Acadia<BR>2009-dsh-2010--Bench-2nd/Detail.bok) but i prefer something in the rubber/plastic family.


----------



## RootDKJ (Sep 29, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i am having hard time finding the exact cargo mat i want.
> 
> My Acadia has 2 rows of benches, each with 60/40 split + a decent area behind the 3rd row when it is up.  i want a cargo mat that deals with the 60/40 split for both rows of seats.
> 
> i foresee seating 2 + 2 + 2 with the narrow seats folded for skis + stuff and want that area covered.    I did find a canvas mat (http://stores.canvasback.com/-strse-188/GMC-cln-Acadia<BR>2009-dsh-2010--Bench-2nd/Detail.bok) but i prefer something in the rubber/plastic family.


Volvo has the same thing but I also wanted something in the rubber/plastic family as well.


----------



## Glenn (Sep 30, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Volvo has the same thing but I also wanted something in the rubber/plastic family as well.



I have something similar for the Jeep; it's called a hatch bag. it works nicely, but I don't leave it in there all the time. It fits, but it's just lumpy. I also have a Jeep specific cargo tray. I find that works really really well. I leave that in all the time. I use the hatch bag if I'm hauling wood or something messy and the seats are folded down.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 30, 2010)

Got a call from the LBS. The new ride is in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Picking it up tomorrow right after work


----------



## severine (Sep 30, 2010)

Canon EF 70-210mm f/4 lens. Oldie but goodie.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 30, 2010)

severine said:


> Canon EF 70-210mm f/4 lens. Oldie but goodie.



Can't wait to try out my new lens...


----------



## severine (Sep 30, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Can't wait to try out my new lens...



You mean my old one?


----------



## Cannonball (Oct 4, 2010)

Killer customer service worth mentioning.

Saturday morning I was sipping my coffee while browsing gear online.  Decided to buy some tuning tools from racewax.com.  Here it is Monday morning, I haven't even finished today's cup of coffee and my order just showed up.  This was with the standard (free!) shipping option. 

I'm not sure how that is even possible.  But two thumbs up for racewax.com and the postal service.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 5, 2010)

Sierra Trading Post DealFlyer just socked it to my wallet. All stuff I would have eventually bought any ways but at STP prices plus 30% off, I decided to bump up the decision to save money in the long run. Car camping winter sleeping bag for the Chateau de Saturn, mid-layer jacket, and a new pair of goggles. STP has a crap ton of good stuff right now on the cheap and worth picking over if you got their DealFlyer with 30%. Wateas in all sizes with bindings for under $500, various skins, Giro9s, Smith Prodigys, etc. Tons o' good stuff for your friendly UPS driver to go out for delivery on. 

:beer:


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 19, 2010)

This Jacket is on it's way!
http://www.sunnysports.com/Prod/MRMMCJM.html
They had it for $209 Sunday Night, Monday morning I went back to buy it but it was $300. I sent them an email asking about it and they sold it to me for $209. 

I bought the Granite/Gargoyle color.


----------



## Mildcat (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow that was fast! They mailed it yesterday and it was on my doorstep when I got home. Bring on the snow!


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## adamh (Oct 22, 2010)

Waitin on this:

http://www.patagonia.com/us/product/patagonia-mens-classic-retro-x-fleece-jacket?p=23055-1-950

Discontinued color (Feather grey, red) on sale for $89 down from $200. Woohoo!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 25, 2010)

Black Diamond Telekneesis Kneepads on the way.....


----------



## powhunter (Oct 26, 2010)

Ordered myself some early xmas presents today

Oakley A frame goggles
Goode Poles
mogulskiing.net  Tshirt
Bern  Audio Helmet

steveo


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 27, 2010)

Kinco insulated gloves on the way...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 27, 2010)

4 pack of MTB tubes CHEAP off chainlove.  Should be here tomorrow


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 29, 2010)

Not the dog food, but the liner.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 3, 2010)

New gloves:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showpost.php?p=568856&postcount=20


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 4, 2010)

Atomic D2 82 VF

Atomic Hawx

Giro Seam


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 4, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Giro Seam



i want one for Christmas, u find a good deal?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 4, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i want one for Christmas, u find a good deal?



He's prob using a shop form since he manages a ski shop.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 4, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i want one for Christmas, u find a good deal?





wa-loaf said:


> He's prob using a shop form since he manages a ski shop.



 A very good deal.

I have yet to see these helmets for much less than retail.  We sold out of them very early last year and could not get more.  This year they are moving very well again.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 4, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> He's prob using a shop form since he manages a ski shop.



i figured.




Hawkshot99 said:


> A very good deal.
> 
> I have yet to see these helmets for much less than retail.  We sold out of them very early last year and could not get more.  This year they are moving very well again.



$120ish is as low as i've seen them. i'm spoiled with watching tramdock/SAC and find it hard to justify the price.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 4, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> i figured.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you see it for that I Would go for it.  I have not seen even close to that.  Last spring I had all the helmets at 50%, so it would have been $80 if we had any left.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 4, 2010)

How is that different from a G10?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 4, 2010)

Mildcat said:


> How is that different from a G10?



Small;er profile, Slightly different head shape.  Bit lighter.  Has a small brim.  serves no purpose besides looks.

In the past I have had several G-10's, and G-10 MX's and loved them.  I really like the smaller exterior shell of the seam.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 4, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Small;er profile, Slightly different head shape.  Bit lighter.  Has a small brim.  serves no purpose besides looks.
> 
> In the past I have had several G-10's, and G-10 MX's and loved them.  I really like the smaller exterior shell of the seam.



i, in my head, refer to it as sleeker than the G10


----------



## bigbog (Nov 4, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Atomic D2 82 VF
> 
> Atomic Hawx



Uber nice looking boot and skis HS99.....

My btech 90s have been tweaked by bootguy, are returning via UPS queue...:grin:


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 4, 2010)

Hawkshot99 said:


> If you see it for that I Would go for it.  I have not seen even close to that.  Last spring I had all the helmets at 50%, so it would have been $80 if we had any left.



skibag.com has it for $129 + free shipping. ordered it, my wife can give it to me for Christmas.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 23, 2010)

skins from climbing skins direct.


----------



## HD333 (Nov 24, 2010)

Bern Helment  from BC.com.  Hopefully ariving today.  Hopefully not being returned on Friday, may be to drastic of a styling change from my 10 plus year old Boeri.


----------



## tjf67 (Nov 24, 2010)

S97 FREERIDE - Size 178
Part#: RA0LS01__000178
Qty: 1


----------



## HD333 (Nov 26, 2010)

HD333 said:


> Bern Helment  from BC.com.  Hopefully ariving today.  Hopefully not being returned on Friday, may be to drastic of a styling change from my 10 plus year old Boeri.



Going back.  This thing was going to be way to hot.

On a side not Boston Marshalls had some Bern helments for 39.99 the other day.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 26, 2010)

Bought a pair of Sultan 85's used for $430.00..bases needed some work, more work than advertised but what the hell I'll probably beat the hell out of them anyway...waiting for some Fritchi At bindings for the S'3's...still need all the avi stuff for my avi course out at Alta end of Jan...
And just sold my Volkl ac40's for a song.....


----------



## powbmps (Nov 26, 2010)

I snuck a peak at my X-mas present....







Just couldn't pull the trigger on these....


----------



## Madroch (Nov 29, 2010)

Ordered: 1   Instock: 1  820608-170cm   Fischer Worldcup RC  w/Z13 Flowflex Race Skis


Inventory went from LOW to OUT....phew.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm like a crack addict with the tracking pages.  I have 3 different shipments on their way to me and I've checked all of them probably 20 times a piece today.  One of them as been OFD since 5:30am this morning, the others are still at least a couple of days out...  

Only one of them is skiing related, a new shell from SAC.  I used the economy shipping, so there's no estimated delivery date.  It hit Shrewsbury MA this morning, so I'm hoping it's here in the next couple of days.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> I'm like a crack addict with the tracking pages.  I have 3 different shipments on their way to me and I've checked all of them probably 20 times a piece today.  One of them as been OFD since 5:30am this morning, the others are still at least a couple of days out...
> 
> Only one of them is skiing related, a new shell from SAC.  I used the economy shipping, so there's no estimated delivery date.  It hit Shrewsbury MA this morning, so I'm hoping it's here in the next couple of days.



The shell is now OFD! :-D


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 1, 2010)

Replacement Smith Prodigy Spherical Goggles from Sierra Trading Post.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 6, 2010)

Merino wool base layers coming today. New Leki ski poles tomorrow.


----------



## gorgonzola (Dec 8, 2010)

holy holidays! :/

nike bauer x:15 skates for junior (kemps hockey)
nike bauer XIX goalie skates for junior (ebay)
    kid just keeps growing dammit!
skullcandy - 3 pair stocking stuffers (whiskey militia)
winter jacket for junior (steep and cheap)
fox ranger mtb short for me (chainlove)

sucks they can't combine shipping yet from cl/sac/wm etc


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 9, 2010)

Weathertech floor mats.


----------



## severine (Dec 9, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Weathertech floor mats.



I thought you got those already? Or was that for the Jeep?


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 9, 2010)

severine said:


> I thought you got those already? Or was that for the Jeep?



You are correct kinda correct, only got the cargo mat. To make a long story short, the dealer bought back the car and I got a different car(different model of course so I can't use the other one:angry.


----------



## severine (Dec 9, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> You are correct kinda correct, only got the cargo mat. To make a long story short, the dealer bought back the car and I got a different car(different model of course so I can't use the other one:angry.



Ahhhh... so it's not some weird kind of deja vu after all.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 9, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> You are correct kinda correct, only got the cargo mat. To make a long story short, the dealer bought back the car and I got a different car(different model of course so I can't use the other one:angry.



what are you driving now?


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 9, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> what are you driving now?



Got a leftover 2010 RDX now.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> You are correct kinda correct, only got the cargo mat. To make a long story short, the dealer bought back the car and I got a different car(different model of course so I can't use the other one:angry.



Sucks about the car.  I'm glad you were able to work something out though...


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 9, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Sucks about the car.  I'm glad you were able to work something out though...



Thanks, a new set of mats is just a drop in the bucket for what I had to go thru the past few weeks, just glad it's over and worked out for me.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 9, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Thanks, a new set of mats is just a drop in the bucket for what I had to go thru the past few weeks, just glad it's over and worked out for me.



So is the old car back out on the lot already? lol


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 9, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> So is the old car back out on the lot already? lol



As a matter of fact it is!:lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 10, 2010)

Between Christmas presents and few things I ordered myself, I'm loosing track of what's coming and when.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 10, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Between Christmas presents and few things I ordered myself, I'm loosing track of what's coming and when.



I hear you, I had three boxes yesterday that I had no idea what they were until I opened them:grin:


----------



## severine (Dec 10, 2010)

Must be nice!


----------



## madriverjack (Dec 12, 2010)

I just picked up sone intuition liners. It will be nice to be able to crank down my boots when I need to again.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 12, 2010)

madriverjack said:


> I just picked up sone intuition liners. It will be nice to be able to crank down my boots when I need to again.



If they are done right, you shouldn't need to crank your boots down.


----------



## madriverjack (Dec 12, 2010)

I think I had them done right, guess I'll see when I get out. My old liners were just shot.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 13, 2010)

Not OFD yet... but new Karbon pants...


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 13, 2010)

Patagonia R1 Pullover coming today. Love these things.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 13, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Patagonia R1 Pullover coming today. Love these things.



I saw those cheap somewhere, but all they had were mediums and wasn't sure if that was large enough for me if I was to put something under it.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 13, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I saw those cheap somewhere, but all they had were mediums and wasn't sure if that was large enough for me if I was to put something under it.



I have a couple XLs, but they are too big for me now so I picked up a Large. Medium would probably be good for you for skiing as a warm layer. Large if you want something more casual for hanging around in.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 13, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I have a couple XLs, but they are too big for me now so I picked up a Large. Medium would probably be good for you for skiing as a warm layer. Large if you want something more casual for hanging around in.



Thanks, never bought Patagonia tops so don't know what size I take.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 13, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Thanks, never bought Patagonia tops so don't know what size I take.



Well different items have different fits, so this only applies to the R1 pullovers ...


----------



## severine (Dec 13, 2010)

You guys make me smile.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 14, 2010)

severine said:


> You guys make me smile.



Leave us alone


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 14, 2010)

severine said:


> You guys make me smile.



I've got one more coming ... that will make 5 I own. I think I have a problem. Stupid internet and it's damn sales.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 14, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> I've got one more coming ... that will make 5 I own. I think I have a problem. Stupid internet and it's damn sales.



Where did you get them?

I've seem to have bought myself quite a bit for xmas this year so far.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 14, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Where did you get them?
> 
> I've seem to have bought myself quite a bit for xmas this year so far.



Well I didn't buy them all at once. lol. There were some on SAC last year, bought some direct from Patagonia when they went on sale (there are a couple there now), http://www.rockcreek.com/ sends me coupons once in a while.


----------



## tjf67 (Dec 16, 2010)

K-2 got bacs and marker barons.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 17, 2010)

GF got me these for an early xmas present.They are the WC 2010 model.. Yippee!!

Steveo


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 17, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> You are correct kinda correct, only got the cargo mat. To make a long story short, the dealer bought back the car and I got a different car(different model of course so I can't use the other one:angry.



they couldn't figure out the problem?

did you go with another Acura or something else


----------



## severine (Dec 17, 2010)

powhunter said:


> GF got me these for an early xmas present.They are the WC 2010 model.. Yippee!!
> 
> Steveo



That's a pretty sweet Christmas gift! Nice gf you have there!


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 17, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> they couldn't figure out the problem?
> 
> did you go with another Acura or something else



They all acknowledged the problem(a vibration) when I bought it and then when they realized it was and as easy as re balancing the tires, they then said the vehicle doesn't vibrate when they test drive it. From doing some research on line some have bad axles/drive shafts and I guess it is a pita to do so it's easier to say there is no problem.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 17, 2010)

powhunter said:


> GF got me these for an early xmas present.They are the WC 2010 model.. Yippee!!
> 
> Steveo



Nice gift, and you haven't married her yet?


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 17, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Weathertech floor mats.


Nice.  I'm really happy with mine.  RDX is a sweet ride.  What color?


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 17, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> Nice.  I'm really happy with mine.  RDX is a sweet ride.  What color?



Went with white this time since my last 4 or 5 cars have been some shade of silver/grey.

Really enjoying the car and the Weathertechs fit perfectly!


----------



## RootDKJ (Dec 17, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Went with white this time since my last 4 or 5 cars have been some shade of silver/grey.
> 
> Really enjoying the car and the Weathertechs fit perfectly!



Lol, I've had 6 white cars, 2 black, 1 blue and now my red xc60.


----------



## powbmps (Dec 17, 2010)

powhunter said:


> GF got me these for an early xmas present.They are the WC 2010 model.. Yippee!!
> 
> Steveo



Daaaaaaaayum.  Not bad.


----------



## madriverjack (Dec 17, 2010)

sweet steve, hope to see ya soon


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 20, 2010)

Demo day at Mt Snow was Saturday. I loved the Dynastar Sultan 85. The Dynastar reps said last years model was the same ski as this years with just different top sheet/ graphics. Found a set of 09/10 on Evogear for 1/2 price. I should have them by next weekend. 

These will replace my 4 year old Legend 8000s.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 27, 2010)

Hotronic M4 boot warmers.  After my feet freezing yesterday and tonight, trigger pulled.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 28, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Hotronic M4 boot warmers.  After my feet freezing yesterday and tonight, trigger pulled.



Nice, did you get the ones from Amazon you were talking about? Get a set of the mounting brackets too.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 28, 2010)

I did.  I'll have to see if they come with the brackets.  Is that for the battery packs?  Seems kind of silly that they'd come without everything you need to attach them to ski boots.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 28, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I did.  I'll have to see if they come with the brackets.  Is that for the battery packs?  Seems kind of silly that they'd come without everything you need to attach them to ski boots.



They come so you can hook them over your power strap. The brackets are only $10 and you screw them to your boots, much sturdier and easier to deal with than having them hanging on the power straps.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 28, 2010)

So, these are what they come with, but there's a better alternative?


http://cozywinters.com/shop/hf1505....ntadv&zmam=61752597&zmas=1&zmac=2&zmap=HF1505


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 28, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> So, these are what they come with, but there's a better alternative?
> 
> 
> http://cozywinters.com/shop/hf1505....ntadv&zmam=61752597&zmas=1&zmac=2&zmap=HF1505



You want these: http://www.snowshack.com/product_detail.asp?T1=SNW+HT-01970&trk_src_ss=SNWGBASEWEBMACSS|SEO|GB|


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 28, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> You want these: http://www.snowshack.com/product_detail.asp?T1=SNW+HT-01970&trk_src_ss=SNWGBASEWEBMACSS|SEO|GB|




Out for delivery :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 28, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> Out for delivery :lol:



Nice! for reference:


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 28, 2010)

When I bought my first pair of Hotronics I asked the shop about the brackets. They said many people have lost battery packs using them and they suggested using the clip but running the boot strap through the middle of the clip so they couldn't separate from the boot. This is what I did but the battery is kind of in the way of the top buckle on my boots. On my wife's boot they can be pushed further back so they aren't in the way. 

Has anyone used the brackets for more than one season? I'm curious on how well they hold the battery?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 28, 2010)

mlctvt said:


> When I bought my first pair of Hotronics I asked the shop about the brackets. They said many people have lost battery packs using them and they suggested using the clip but running the boot strap through the middle of the clip so they couldn't separate from the boot. This is what I did but the battery is kind of in the way of the top buckle on my boots. On my wife's boot they can be pushed further back so they aren't in the way.
> 
> Has anyone used the brackets for more than one season? I'm curious on how well they hold the battery?



Feels pretty secure to me.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 11, 2011)

rather than "Out for delivery" my package is now "Emergency conditions beyond UPS' control."

the price we pay for a snow storm.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 11, 2011)

after getting my wife the Team Pack ski boot/gear bag and seeing what a great bag it is, i ordered one...just arrived, this thing blows the doors off transpak


----------



## bvibert (Jan 11, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> rather than "Out for delivery" my package is now "Emergency conditions beyond UPS' control."
> 
> the price we pay for a snow storm.



That's a good one!  Bummer about the package, but I think you can overlook the delay if it means we're getting snow!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 11, 2011)

bvibert said:


> That's a good one!  Bummer about the package, but I think you can overlook the delay if it means we're getting snow!



it is my new ski waxing kit.. hopefully it shows up on Thurs so i can wax up to rip fresh cord and hit some minuscule leftover pow stashes in S NH this weekend.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 11, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> it is my new ski waxing kit.. hopefully it shows up on Thurs so i can wax up to rip fresh cord and hit some minuscule leftover pow stashes in S NH this weekend.



Is this the one you ordered last week from Tramdock?  Mine is scheduled to arrive tomorrow, and in fact its only 2.5 hours away in western PA.  I wonder why yours is stuck!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 11, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Is this the one you ordered last week from Tramdock?  Mine is scheduled to arrive tomorrow, and in fact its only 2.5 hours away in western PA.  I wonder why yours is stuck!



yes, the one from last week on Tramdock. Mine is "stuck" in Shrewsberry MA. that's the stop before it hits my local depot.

i just cleaned out a spot in the basement last night to setup so i could wax for this weekend's trip. I'll be bummed if i don't get to try it out.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 11, 2011)

that sucks.  I don't know why it can't get there ahead of the storm!

good luck and post in the OT to let me know how it went. 

I want to use mine, but my skis don't need waxed yet!


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 11, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> I want to use mine, but my skis don't need waxed yet!



neither do mine really but i'll wax them anyway


----------



## bvibert (Jan 11, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> yes, the one from last week on Tramdock. Mine is "stuck" in Shrewsberry MA. that's the stop before it hits my local depot.
> 
> i just cleaned out a spot in the basement last night to setup so i could wax for this weekend's trip. I'll be bummed if i don't get to try it out.



That does seem a little odd.  Hasn't started snowing up there yet, AFAIK...:???:


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 11, 2011)

bvibert said:


> That does seem a little odd.  Hasn't started snowing up there yet, AFAIK...:???:



i agree and if they show up on my door step today i wouldn't be all that surprised.. i think of it like the what the airlines have done.. cancel early to set expectations of your customers.


----------



## Scruffy (Jan 11, 2011)

Set for delivery tomorrow


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a GoPro on delivery.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 14, 2011)

Except with a black frame to replace the pair that I misplaced last Saturday


----------



## kingslug (Jan 15, 2011)

Just ordered a Black diamond Covert pack...BCA tracker beacon..black diamond shovel and probe....and in 2 weeks I get to try them out...hopefully not in an avalanche...


----------



## marcski (Jan 25, 2011)

My backcountry cross-country set-up got delivered this afternoon.  I can't wait to go play with it tonight and hop in the woods for an hour or so tomorrow a.m. before work!!!  















I am so psyched!!


----------



## gorgonzola (Jan 26, 2011)

^ looks sweet! post up what you think after a few times out.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2011)

Some more insulated 3/4 length CW-X bottoms are supposedly out for delivery today.  Is it wrong that I'm looking forward to receiving tights in the mail today?? :lol:


----------



## marcski (Jan 26, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Some more insulated 3/4 length CW-X bottoms are supposedly out for delivery today.  Is it wrong that I'm looking forward to receiving tights in the mail today?? :lol:



Real men wear tights, Brian!  I do and I'm proud!!


----------



## severine (Jan 26, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Some more insulated 3/4 length CW-X bottoms are supposedly out for delivery today.  Is it wrong that I'm looking forward to receiving tights in the mail today?? :lol:



It explains a lot...


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 26, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Some more insulated 3/4 length CW-X bottoms are supposedly out for delivery today.  Is it wrong that I'm looking forward to receiving tights in the mail today?? :lol:



Only if you start wearing them around the house.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2011)

RootDKJ said:


> Only if you start wearing them around the house.



Well.... uh... never mind...


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2011)

my new roof rake should arrive today, just in time for the next storm.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 31, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> my new roof rake should arrive today, just in time for the next storm.



Where did you get it from, Amazon? I need to order one for my Dad so I don't have to keep going over with mine and doing his roof.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Where did you get it from, Amazon? I need to order one for my Dad so I don't have to keep going over with mine and doing his roof.



yes, amazon


Suncast SRR2100 24-Inch Snow Shovel Roof Rake with 20-Foot 3-3/8- Inch Reach
Sold by: AG INDUSTRIAL SUPPLY LLC


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2011)

it is sunny out for crying out loud . . . 




> Weather conditions might delay delivery of this shipment. This is the most current information available. Please track again later for status updates.
> 
> Brookfield, CT, United States  01/31/2011 7:00 A.M. Adverse weather conditions.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 31, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> it is sunny out for crying out loud . . .



I'm sorry, but that is pretty funny... :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 31, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> it is sunny out for crying out loud . . .



Did it show up?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Did it show up?



nope


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 31, 2011)

Superior here in Southington supposedly got a lot of them in tonight, long lines and traffic jams by their store.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2011)

Good time to be in the roof rake business I guess...


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 1, 2011)

yesterday sunny and warm (ish)... today a snow storm  but


Brookfield, CT, United States  02/01/2011 5:14 A.M. Out For Delivery  
Brookfield, CT, United States  01/31/2011 7:00 A.M. Adverse weather conditions.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 10, 2011)

Bunch of parts for the MTB out for delivery today. New cassette, chain, quick-links, rear shifter and tires.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 10, 2011)

A GS suit for my daughter should be on the doorstep when I get home tonight


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 15, 2011)

Mammut Chalten jacket...etd Monday.


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 16, 2011)

Some "new to me" Salomon Enduro 184's on the way today!


----------



## severine (Mar 16, 2011)

Hot pink Stoic Bombshell ski pants.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 16, 2011)

Mammut suspenders for my Dobson pants


----------



## WoodCore (Mar 18, 2011)

12mm bolt on axle conversion kit for the MTB.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 18, 2011)

Burton Supermodel 164 - 3-6 days.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 18, 2011)

Trailer hitch for the bike rack.


----------



## Cannonball (Mar 18, 2011)

HD333 said:


> Burton Supermodel 164 - 3-6 days.



Nice!  Opted to bump up the size a bit eh?  Let us know how it works out.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 21, 2011)

Cannonball said:


> Nice!  Opted to bump up the size a bit eh?  Let us know how it works out.



Hopefully I get it in time to give it a go this season.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 22, 2011)

Some padded football base layer Under Armor gear, padded linebacker gloves, and a Army green t-shirt with and american flag print under armor logo :flag: that will serve as my attire for Tough Mudder at Mount Snow in about 6 weeks


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 22, 2011)

goggles and gloves (combined shipping)


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 4, 2011)

Got some Head Mojo bindings coming today for the new 177 Enduros that are coming on Wednesday.


----------



## Madroch (Apr 4, 2011)

Adjustable dumb bells for off season... or at least to hold the tarp down on the mulch pile that seems to sit ignored half the spring.


----------



## o3jeff (May 9, 2011)

Looks like you can now combine shipping for all the Backcountry.com one deal at a time sites.


----------



## RootDKJ (May 9, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like you can now combine shipping for all the Backcountry.com one deal at a time sites.


$0.01 shipping on combined orders for a "limited time"


----------



## bvibert (May 9, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like you can now combine shipping for all the Backcountry.com one deal at a time sites.





RootDKJ said:


> $0.01 shipping on combined orders for a "limited time"



Awesome!


----------



## wa-loaf (May 9, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Looks like you can now combine shipping for all the Backcountry.com one deal at a time sites.



They've been doing that for a bit now, but just didn't advertise it.


----------



## o3jeff (May 9, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> They've been doing that for a bit now, but just didn't advertise it.



I guess I haven't been ordering enough lately!


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like I'll be expanding the quiver: 178 Rossignol RC 112 on its way from evogear to my front door. Took advantage of their lowest price guarantee and they delivered. Stoked! 

Now for the bindings...


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 13, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Looks like I'll be expanding the quiver: 178 Rossignol RC 112 on its way from evogear to my front door. Took advantage of their lowest price guarantee and they delivered. Stoked!
> 
> Now for the bindings...



Snowmonster I've got a pair of fischer x13s for sale, check them out a few posts down

Here's the linkhttp://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=95045


----------



## Nick (Aug 14, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Looks like I'll be expanding the quiver: 178 Rossignol RC 112 on its way from evogear to my front door. Took advantage of their lowest price guarantee and they delivered. Stoked!
> 
> Now for the bindings...



Hahhaa been drinking all night and I have to say..... I still love that friggen avatar.


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 14, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Snowmonster I've got a pair of fischer x13s for sale, check them out a few posts down
> 
> Here's the linkhttp://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=95045


Thanks for the heads up. Unfortunately, I'm also hoping to mount these up with an AT binding. Perhaps, a Duke or Baron. Just worried about the weight penalty because these skis are heavy and so are the Dukes/Barons. But, if I decide to have an alpine binding, I'll PM you.



Nick said:


> Hahhaa been drinking all night and I have to say..... I still love that friggen avatar.


Thanks.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 31, 2011)

Uh oh:



> Secaucus, NJ, United States 	08/30/2011 	9:00 P.M. 	*Natural disaster.*
> 08/30/2011 	4:26 P.M. 	Arrival Scan
> Salt Lake City, UT, United States 	08/25/2011 	2:40 A.M. 	Departure Scan
> Salt Lake City, UT, United States 	08/24/2011 	11:33 P.M. 	Origin Scan
> United States 	08/24/2011 	3:01 P.M. 	Order Processed: Ready for UPS



One question is why did it go to NJ in the first place if they are having a natural disaster? And it doesn't say if it's delayed or somehow destroyed.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 31, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Uh oh:
> 
> 
> 
> One question is why did it go to NJ in the first place if they are having a natural disaster? And it doesn't say if it's delayed or somehow destroyed.



I had a message like that come from SAC on Sunday night with it being held up in Chelmsford, MA. Ended up getting it on Tuesday instead of Monday.


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 31, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I had a message like that come from SAC on Sunday night with it being held up in Chelmsford, MA. Ended up getting it on Tuesday instead of Monday.



It didn't have any kind of updated delivery date earlier. Does now. Coming Thursday now, not that it matters since it's a tent I prob won't use till next year now.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 31, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> It didn't have any kind of updated delivery date earlier. Does now. Coming Thursday now, not that it matters since it's a tent I prob won't use till next year now.



I'm glad I'm not the only one buying shit that I have no idea when I'll use :grin:


----------



## wa-loaf (Aug 31, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one buying shit that I have no idea when I'll use :grin:



I went on a binge recently. I have a completly different order from SnC coming and I'm not even sure what it is. Some fleeces for the kids from Clymb, a Roomba from Woot, and a new 40" LCD from Amazon. I have since locked up the credit card!


----------



## Madroch (Sep 1, 2011)

Quiver addition not OFD yet-- but in the UPS system-- let it snow- but not before 9/12!


----------



## Madroch (Sep 9, 2011)

Motives OFD!!!!!


----------



## snoseek (Sep 12, 2011)

4frnt Torbos @ 339 via steepandcheap. Looking forward to being back on 4frnts this winter...


----------



## HD333 (Sep 14, 2011)

Patagucci Better Sweater Vest from REI. Purchased with giftcards from work, gotta love free stuff!


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 14, 2011)

I've been inundated with shipping notifications lately. Unfortunately (well, fortunately in a lot of ways), they're all for winter gear in sizes far to small for me.


----------



## billski (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm waiting for spammers to start using the out for delivery guise.  Oh, sorry your package got lost.  We can retrieve it for you overnight for $20... Ooops, sending out bad ideerrrs.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 14, 2011)

billski said:


> I'm waiting for spammers to start using the out for delivery guise.  Oh, sorry your package got lost.  We can retrieve it for you overnight for $20... Ooops, sending out bad ideerrrs.



They already do. There's plenty of UPS/DHL/FedEx fishing emails out there.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 15, 2011)

Just had a pair of these awesome golf shorts out for delivery yesterday!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 15, 2011)

*Palmer P01 All Mountain Twin Plus Skis*

Pulled the trigger on these for $299 in 178cm.  I will return if the flex is not similar to the Monster 88's.  Price can't be beat.  I may even mount the Barons on these for skinning.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 15, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Just had a pair of these awesome golf shorts out for delivery yesterday!



Was this you? http://news.yahoo.com/golfer-mistaken-clown-charged-dwi-ny-174603623.html


----------



## drjeff (Sep 15, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Was this you? http://news.yahoo.com/golfer-mistaken-clown-charged-dwi-ny-174603623.html



The colorful attire part of that story, I will often resemble while on the course.  The "carting while intoxicated part", nope.  The vast majority of any beers that I might consume while I'm golfing (and I know that this may come as a shock, but I really don't drink too many while I'm at the course) occurs post round in the clubhouse.  Pretty quickly a few too many brews on course can screw up my game, and underneath it all, especially when I'm on the golf course, I'm a MEGA competitive person!  And I'd rather have less beers and a lower score than more beers and a higher BAC!   :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Sep 15, 2011)

drjeff said:


> Just had a pair of these awesome golf shorts out for delivery yesterday!



Please tell me you're wearing those tomorrow! 

I can picture it now.....drjeff....@ The Saloon...in those shorts...singing the Crazy Bruce's Liquors theme song. I'm getting that on video! :lol:


----------



## drjeff (Sep 15, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Please tell me you're wearing those tomorrow!
> 
> I can picture it now.....drjeff....@ The Saloon...in those shorts...singing the Crazy Bruce's Liquors theme song. I'm getting that on video! :lol:



Glenn, if it's not too cold about noontime as I'm getting ready to head to the course for the Make a Wish golf Tournament tommorrow, you will be seeing those shorts!


----------



## Glenn (Sep 15, 2011)

Awesome Jeff! We'll get a pic of that outfit! And I'll have a PBR in honor.....


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 21, 2011)

Bought a pair of Marker Barons from a person on another ski message board and they just arrived in my office today -- as described. Stoked! My faith in humanity is reaffirmed.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 27, 2011)

iPhone iPhone iPhone iPhone iPhone iPhone iPhone iPhone iPhone

It's on the truck and out for delivery!


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 27, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> iPhone iPhone iPhone iPhone iPhone iPhone iPhone iPhone iPhone
> 
> It's on the truck and out for delivery!



Oct 4th ... http://money.cnn.com/2011/09/26/technology/iphone_5_announcement/index.htm?iid=HP_LN


----------



## tarponhead (Sep 27, 2011)

Line  Prophet 90s. Been package stalking via the UPS website, should be in tomorrow. Hope my wife is still at the office so I can hide the box...


----------



## Nick (Sep 27, 2011)

Nice take some pics when you get 'em.... ski porn!

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 14, 2011)

iPhone!


----------



## KD7000 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ordered up a new Giro G10 helmet.  

Thanks to Ken Jones/ Proctor Jones for actually being a local shop with the best current online price!  No tax, no shipping, and I didn't even have to drive to Nashua.


----------



## skiahman (Oct 17, 2011)

Kinco gloves with Heatkeep Thermal Insulation.....came with a warning label....."Because the insulation in this glove protects against heat as well as cold, the wearer may not notice if the glove catches fire or suffers heat damage." 


I'll have to be sure that's a topic at the first safety meeting.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 21, 2011)

tarponhead said:


> *Line  Prophet 90s.*




Just received a used pair myself.  

 They're from 2007, and have quite a few topsheet scratches, but at $220 shipped and with Rossignol Scratch bindings, I figured I couldnt really lose.  I've heard so much ridiculously positive feedback on this ski I pulled the trigger wo/even having demo'd them.


----------



## WWF-VT (Oct 22, 2011)

BenedictGomez said:


> Just received a used pair myself.
> 
> They're from 2007, and have quite a few topsheet scratches, but at $220 shipped and with Rossignol Scratch bindings, I figured I couldnt really lose.  I've heard so much ridiculously positive feedback on this ski I pulled the trigger wo/even having demo'd them.



I demo'd last year's model of this ski and thought it was great.  2011-12 has added better sidewall construction and ealry rise tip and I will likely be buying them.

I just ordered a pair of Hestra Heli Mitts for my 13 year old son who fortunately is in a sixe that was on sale at evo.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 16, 2011)

It is cruel when something has been out for delivery all day and never arrives. Then you see it's been checked back into the distribution center.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 17, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> It is cruel when something has been out for delivery all day and never arrives. Then you see it's been checked back into the distribution center.



Did it show up? Was it anything good?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 17, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Did it show up? Was it anything good?



Came the next day. Got some of those Stoic lobster mitts from Steep and Cheap.


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Came the next day. Got some of those Stoic lobster mitts from Steep and Cheap.



What's your initial thoughts on them?

I've been fortunate that I haven't seen or bought much off those sites in a old month or two!


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 20, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> What's your initial thoughts on them?
> 
> I've been fortunate that I haven't seen or bought much off those sites in a old month or two!



Seem pretty nice. It's been a long time since I had anything mitten like so it feels a little roomy in the mitten part. We'll see if the the wool liner is warm enough, but I can always put another liner in if I don't like it.


----------



## jrmagic (Nov 22, 2011)

Got an email from UPS that my son's skis arrived at the house today. Not so sure why I am so psyched as its not like I'll be on em. I haven't told junior yet but I'm sure he'll be pumped about the news.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 29, 2011)

2 x 40 pairs of handwarmers...found for $16/ea


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 5, 2011)

Ski poles


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 5, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Ski poles



Clown or regular size?


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 5, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Clown or regular size?



44


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 5, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> 44



Did they come? Got some pictures? Unboxing report?


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 6, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Did they come? Got some pictures? Unboxing report?



Maybe I'll have to schedule powhunter to come over and do a special AZ report on them with his new video camera.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 6, 2011)

Can do!  Hopefully I will get the camera this week!!

Steveo


----------



## vdk03 (Dec 6, 2011)

Burton imperial boots being shipped today!!!


----------



## ski stef (Dec 7, 2011)

VZ Chakra goggles. yipeeeee. my oakley's are circa 1995 i think.


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 9, 2011)

Smith I/O goggles with kind of a retro 70s color theme. Grabbed them for about 50% off of S&C.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 10, 2011)

Got my Contour HD cam yesterday...Cant waid to make my first rad ski movie!

Steveo


----------



## kingslug (Dec 10, 2011)

Switching to Marker Tour f12 bindings for the Sultans..no more Alpine boots..AT all the way..


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 10, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Got my Contour HD cam yesterday...Cant waid to make my first rad ski movie!
> 
> Steveo



Get out and make a biking video today.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 15, 2011)

Kinco 901 gloves not OFD yet but on the way....hoping they arrive in time for Sat's welcome party at the mini-institution.


----------



## Madroch (Dec 15, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Kinco 901 gloves not OFD yet but on the way....hoping they arrive in time for Sat's welcome party at the mini-institution.



assuming it will be cold enough to need gloves at all.... yech


----------



## legalskier (Dec 15, 2011)

Rossi Experience 88s on the way.


----------



## Nick (Dec 15, 2011)

Cable lock enroute. Just got my Transpack.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 15, 2011)

Madroch said:


> Kinco 901 gloves not OFD yet but on the way....hoping they arrive in time for Sat's welcome party at the mini-institution.



Damn, I keep forgetting that I need to sno-seal my new Kincos.  I managed to lose one last year, so I needed a new set for this season....

Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 20, 2011)

Tons of stuff coming in this week. Lots of Christmas stuff, but also a Briko race helmet, transpacks for the kids, and I was inspired to pick up a ski lock.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 20, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Tons of stuff coming in this week. Lots of Christmas stuff, but also a Briko race helmet, transpacks for the kids, and I was inspired to pick up a ski lock.



What did you get for a lock?


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 20, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> What did you get for a lock?



I went for the fancy Safeman lock.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 20, 2011)

3 bars of stuntwax race wax - not exactly expecting a BIG box on my proch when I get home today


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 20, 2011)

2012 Marker Barons

They'll be here tomorrow.  Maybe that is what winter is waiting for, my new bindings to come and get mounted.  

LETS HOPE!!!


----------



## powbmps (Jan 10, 2012)

Crazy sale at the Evo outlet.  Picked up a pair of 2011 Rossi S5 Jib skis and a pair of 2009 Lange Banshee Pro boots.  Found some NIB Look PX12 with 100mm brakes on Ebay so I'm good to go.

Also grabbed a pair of 2011 Lange Exclusive Delight 70 boots for my wife.

At under $500 for all of this crap, it was just too good to pass up :lol:.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 10, 2012)

powbmps said:


> Crazy sale at the Evo outlet.  Picked up a pair of 2011 Rossi S5 Jib skis and a pair of 2009 Lange Banshee Pro boots.  Found some NIB Look PX12 with 100mm brakes on Ebay so I'm good to go.
> 
> Also grabbed a pair of 2011 Lange Exclusive Delight 70 boots for my wife.
> 
> At under $500 for all of this crap, it was just too good to pass up :lol:.



Nice! I saw that sale and was very tempted but I am just too tapped out right now. However if htye had the Moment Night Trains in a bigger size they would have been mine.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jan 10, 2012)

Marmot Zeus jacket arrived...one of the best pieces of gear in my quiver....awesome jacket


----------



## powbmps (Jan 21, 2012)

Got the S5 Jib skis mounted up today. Not much of a jibber, but they look like fun.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 21, 2012)

New mountain bike frame, headset and other parts on the way.... Stay tuned!


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 21, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> New mountain bike frame, headset and other parts on the way.... Stay tuned!



To answer your questing, mine has 6" of travel.

What did you get?


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 22, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> What did you get?



Not saying.....you will have to wait for build pictures just like everyone else.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 24, 2012)

http://www.edgetune.com/

Going to be able to literally put some ice skate like edges on my skis now during tuning time!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jan 24, 2012)

drjeff said:


> http://www.edgetune.com/
> 
> Going to be able to literally put some ice skate like edges on my skis now during tuning time!



That looks pretty cool! Let us know how it works out.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 24, 2012)

drjeff said:


> http://www.edgetune.com/
> 
> Going to be able to literally put some ice skate like edges on my skis now during tuning time!



Sounds like less beer consumption in the basement:razz: Let us know what you think about it after using it and skiing on the results. I may be interested in picking one up.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 24, 2012)

wa-loaf said:


> That looks pretty cool! Let us know how it works out.





jrmagic said:


> Sounds like less beer consumption in the basement:razz: Let us know what you think about it after using it and skiing on the results. I may be interested in picking one up.



Will do!  I was talking with one of my ski friends 2 weekends ago who has one of them.  She's a high level masters racer and is very particular about the care of her skis, and was really impressed by this.  Since I already have a dremmel tool, I figured why not??  

I figure though that it's probably not a bad idea for the 1st edge I tune with it to be on a pair of my OLD skis that I haven't skied on for 4 or 5 years just to get the hang of it! 

Report in about 2 weeks as I'm not up North skiing this coming weekend


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 1, 2012)

Leki Ultralite SpeedLock Adjustable Ski Poles.....SnC  $50 bucks..retail $109


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 1, 2012)

only thing i see with the edge tuner is you cant easily switch bevels if you are doing multiple skis with different side edge bevels.....cool tool...might get one if its easy to switch angles.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 1, 2012)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> only thing i see with the edge tuner is you cant easily switch bevels if you are doing multiple skis with different side edge bevels.....cool tool...might get one if its easy to switch angles.



I can't wait any longer to try it out!  I'm giving it its maiden voyage on some of my old skis that I have in the basement of my house in CT tonight!  Now I just have to figure out a way to clamp a ski to my mini black and decker work bench that I have at home.  I'll take pictures and put up a TR later!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 1, 2012)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> only thing i see with the edge tuner is you cant easily switch bevels if you are doing multiple skis with different side edge bevels.....cool tool...might get one if its easy to switch angles.



Okay, 1st trial soon too happen (once i'm done putting the kids to bed  ) And Skiquattro, as for multiple bevel adjustability, after really looking through the parts and doing the assembly, its a total non issue! The 1/2 degree inserts that come with the edge tune mount on a brass strip that is easily removable from the edge tune "chassis" The kit includes 4 brass strips and about 20 of the 1/2 degree adhesive strips, so all you need to do if you want different bevels on different pairs of skis is just bend the extensions of the brass strips back (like when you bend the "clips" open/closed on a manila envelope) remove one strip and then just quickly attach a different brass with a different amount of bevel strips! It might take you 20 seconds tops to change the bevel!  Well thought out by the designer IMHO! Just about time to see how it works on an old pair of my wife's Rossi Mountain Vipers that have been sitting in my basement for about a decade!


----------



## kingslug (Feb 2, 2012)

Orderedm Black Diamonf Guide gloves. My Gordini's ripped after just a season and a half...Got them for 127.00 no tax or shipping, they go for about 160.00. Several people I know out west have them for years.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 14, 2012)

Ordered some Spy goggles on SAC for $49. Lsot a pair on the chair a few of weeks ago and then had my face skid on some hard pack with another pair on Superbowl Sunday. Have been using some old ones since but they suck.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 14, 2012)

incoming from Artech
-sidewall planer
-univ toko wax
-scraper
-med stone
-a few files


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh man, I just ho'd big time.

G3 Tonics 185
Look Pivot 14s
Garmin Edge 500

I love off season sales!


----------



## LonghornSkier (Feb 14, 2012)

Fischer Watea 94's!


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 15, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Oh man, I just ho'd big time.
> 
> G3 Tonics 185
> Look Pivot 14s
> ...



Sweet!!    I see Evo jsut put some '2012 gear on sale.


----------



## snowmonster (Feb 18, 2012)

Black Diamond had a pre-sale yesterday. Picked up a whippet and a binding tool. TB, what did you get?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 23, 2012)

Get got the notification from Fedex that my families skis, boots, outerwear and helmets is out for delivery to where we're staying in Utah next week


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 23, 2012)

Two pairs of jeans.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 28, 2012)

New pair of hiking boots, Vasque Breeze GTX.


----------



## 57stevey (Mar 1, 2012)

Used pair of Nordica K12 GS w00t


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 6, 2012)

New Hotronic heating elements. Broke the wire on mine sometime in the last month.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Apr 17, 2012)

Fox Basline Jersey and Full finger Reflex Gel gloves in the mail from Pricepoint. Prices were super good and they already shipped. (same day as order went out)


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 27, 2012)

Just got some trekking poles. It also seems SAC is now throwing in 5 hour energy samples into their deliveries.


----------



## Nick (Apr 27, 2012)

not ski related but I have a brand new core aerator for my lawn coming from the Home Depot on Monday!


----------



## snowmonster (Apr 30, 2012)

Just got a pair of BD Patroller gloves to replace a pair I lost on closing day at the River. Deep discounts at backcountry.


----------



## snoseek (Jun 7, 2012)

Just picked up a pair of Fatypus dsenders for 290 plus shipping. 194 rockered will be my goto tahoe ski. I may get another pair as fall grows closer, my quiver needs updating....


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 15, 2012)

New bike helmet.


----------



## drjeff (Jun 19, 2012)

Not 100% related, but atleast relevant for offseason training purposes,  a new Freemotion series 7 google maps equipped treadmill.  I figure the workout factor alone from getting the treadmill with its shipping wieght of 332 lbs from my garage where it will be delivered to by the shipping company down into my basement should cover todays workout needs


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 21, 2012)

Socks


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 10, 2012)

New skis Surface Watch Life     182 cm   132/100/122


----------



## marcski (Jul 20, 2012)

Black Diamond Guide Glove.  Picked it up on Steep and Cheap. $70 delivered.


----------



## bigbog (Jul 20, 2012)

Greg said:


> I love reading those three words when you track a package. My Dyna Legend 8000s with Rossi 120 Pro TIs are "out for delivery". Woohoo!
> 
> Anyone else have any cool stuff on the way?


Is a pretty good (Intermediate bumper=me)bump ski Greg....Having gotten the little bit of hip banking fixed last season...will probably regret selling my 8000s a few seasons ago.  
EDIT:  Think my EC powski decision is still up in the air........Wailers or something a little stiffer in the shovel....

*That's a great price marcski...looked like a nice glove.


----------



## ski stef (Jul 20, 2012)

Tuneband arm band for running with my iPhone...pretty excited. I've gotten really annoyed by carrying it in my hand on a hot day and feeling the sweat and dirt corode all around it..hopefully it works out well.  I really only carry it on a new run to use my GPS to track mileage... not really for the music or anything.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 1, 2012)

K2 Rictors 181 127/80/109​


----------



## Nick (Jan 4, 2013)

Arctery'x Stingray is on the truck for delivery today. I did put on about seven pounds since November so I hope it fits me as I expect. I'm 5'10" and  188 and ordered a medium. I should be back to 183 / 184 by the end of the month.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jan 4, 2013)

Nick said:


> Arctery'x Stingray is on the truck for delivery today. I did put on about seven pounds since November so I hope it fits me as I expect. I'm 5'10" and  188 and ordered a medium. I should be back to 183 / 184 by the end of the month.



What is that?


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 4, 2013)

Nick said:


> Arctery'x Stingray is on the truck for delivery today. I did put on about seven pounds since November so I hope it fits me as I expect. I'm 5'10" and 188 and ordered a medium. I should be back to 183 / 184 by the end of the month.



Their stuff runs pretty small hopefully it works for you.


----------



## Nick (Jan 4, 2013)

It's a jacket. I think I am kind of in between sizes. I've always worn medium jackets before. We'll see.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 4, 2013)

Insulated/waterproof hiking boots.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 4, 2013)

Nick said:


> It's a jacket. I think I am kind of in between sizes. I've always worn medium jackets before. We'll see.



Looks like it is "athletic fit" too. I can't wear anything athletic fit unless its a base layer!


----------



## Nick (Jan 4, 2013)

Jacket's in. Fits nice  Will do a jacket compare shot later.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2013)

this sucks, the package arrived at my local UPS depot on Saturday so i expected to check this morning to see "Out for Delivery" but instead got:


Brookfield, CT, United States  - 01/28/2013 9:38 A.M. -  Package transferred to post office


----------



## Puck it (Jan 28, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> this sucks, the package arrived at my local UPS depot on Saturday so i expected to check this morning to see "Out for Delivery" but instead got:
> 
> 
> Brookfield, CT, United States
> ...



I had a fedex package do that in the fall.  It was scheduled for Friday and postman delivered it on Saturday.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 28, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> this sucks, the package arrived at my local UPS depot on Saturday so i expected to check this morning to see "Out for Delivery" but instead got:
> 
> 
> Brookfield, CT, United States - 01/28/20139:38 A.M. -Package transferred to post office


Backcountry.com does that to me all the time and my mailman is usually to lazy to get out of his truck and bring it to my door so he leaves a slip in my mailbox and I have to go get it. Therefore I don't buy much from them anymore.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 28, 2013)

Just went through this.....waiting and waiting for delivery ! I had my package not move for 3 days, I was Freakin out !
But Finally arrived on time, sometimes they really suck at updating the tracking info !

I finally got my New Skis, Volkl Gotama's with Marker Griffon Shizo's ! They are way Different than my AC50s ....alot of fun though !
Cant wait for some Powder to really test them out.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 28, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Backcountry.com does that to me all the time and my mailman is usually to lazy to get out of his truck and bring it to my door so he leaves a slip in my mailbox and I have to go get it. Therefore I don't buy much from them anymore.



you don't buy from backcountry because your mailman is lazy?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 28, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> you don't buy from backcountry because your mailman is lazy?


Yes since I have to to leave work early to go to the post office to pick it up every time I order something. Next time I'm on there site and the "can I help you" box pops up I'm going to ask if there is a way to not involve the PO in delivery.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 31, 2013)

Looks like Fed Ex is using the post office too for home delivery.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2013)

my postman wasn't lazy, he came to the door with my package from backcountry.com


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 1, 2013)

gmcunni said:


> my postman wasn't lazy, he came to the door with my package from backcountry.com



I must of had a fill in mailman yesterday, they even brought it to my back door.


----------



## WWF-VT (Feb 13, 2013)

Just ordered Volkl Shiro Jrs for my son from REI.  Our favorite local shop in VT has none in stock so we'll take them there to get the bindings and mounting.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 22, 2013)

Finally pulled the trigger on the Icelantic Nomads I've been wanting for a few years as a tree-specific ski.

 It's going to feel weird skiing something so short (156cm) given my other skis are 179 and 186.  The last time I was on something 156, I was probably 13 years old.  Should arrive from Colorado on Monday!

As an added bonus, I love the graphics.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 22, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on the Icelantic Nomads I've been wanting for a few years as a tree-specific ski.
> 
> It's going to feel weird skiing something so short (156cm) given my other skis are 179 and 186. The last time I was on something 156, I was probably 13 years old. Should arrive from Colorado on Monday!
> 
> As an added bonus, I love the graphics.




I wished you asked.  I have 168cm in the same graphics.  I think the 168's are too short.  I would change if you can.  They are going to be really squirrely on groomers.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 22, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I wished you asked.  I have 168cm in the same graphics.  I think the 168's are too short.  I would change if you can. * They are going to be really squirrely on groomers.*



They're not going to be used on groomers. 

  They'll pretty much only be used at Jay Peak and a few other places, and I'll always have another pair of skis at the hill.  The 179s are what I'll still use for almost all my ski days, these will only be used for the days when I enter the woods at 8:30am and dont plan on leaving the woods until about 3:30pm.  It's a pretty specific day I have in mind for these, but yeah, I would never ski these on groomers, WAY too short, and they wouldn't handle the very high speeds well.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 22, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> They're not going to be used on groomers.
> 
> They'll pretty much only be used at Jay Peak and a few other places, and I'll always have another pair of skis at the hill. The 179s are what I'll still use for almost all my ski days, these will only be used for the days when I enter the woods at 8:30am and dont plan on leaving the woods until about 3:30pm. It's a pretty specific day I have in mind for these, but yeah, I would never ski these on groomers.


 
You do need from point A to point B is what I meant.  I still think you are going to find them to short.  Just my 2 cents from experience on mine.  I think my 178cm Skilogiks Rock Stars are to short.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 22, 2013)

Puck it said:


> You do need from point A to point B is what I meant. * I still think you are going to find them to short.  Just my 2 cents from experience on mine.*  I think my 178cm Skilogiks Rock Stars are to short.



These skis were intentionally designed by Icelantic specifically as short backcountry skis, and there are a loyal contingent of folk who ski these for tight eastern trees (which is how I found out about them) and backcountry.  In fact, when they first came out, you could only get them in uber-short lengths, then Icelantic catered to the market and started calling them "all-mountain backcountry and in-bounds skis" and started making longer lengths.

I would have considered the 161s, but it would entirely defeat the purpose of my getting the skis if I were to buy 168s or 178s, as I'm perfectly fine and happy skiing my 179 Line Prophets in tight/steep trees.   This is more of an experimental purchase (got a great used deal with Marker bindings) and to see what the fuss is about.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 22, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> These skis were intentionally designed by Icelantic specifically as short backcountry skis, and there are a loyal contingent of folk who ski these for tight eastern trees (which is how I found out about them) and backcountry. In fact, when they first came out, you could only get them in uber-short lengths, then Icelantic catered to the market and started calling them "all-mountain backcountry and in-bounds skis" and started making longer lengths.
> 
> I would have considered the 161s, but it would entirely defeat the purpose of my getting the skis if I were to buy 168s or 178s, as I'm perfectly fine and happy skiing my 179 Line Prophets in tight/steep trees. This is more of an experimental purchase (got a great used deal with Marker bindings) and to see what the fuss is about.



I know the history of the ski.  I have owned mine for quite a few years and when mine were the longest that you could buy (168cm).  I am just telling you my experience with the exact same ski.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 22, 2013)

Puck it said:


> You do need from point A to point B is what I meant.  I still think you are going to find them to short.  Just my 2 cents from experience on mine.  I think my 178cm Skilogiks Rock Stars are to short.



not enough float?  How big are the Rock Stars underfoot?


----------



## Puck it (Feb 22, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> not enough float?  How big are the Rock Stars underfoot?




Float is not the problem, 115cm underfoot or there abouts.  It is the full rocker. They ski very short.  They almost fell like skiing 160cm ski.  The next size up were 188's.  The owner told me to go with the longer ones.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 22, 2013)

WOW that's short!  I'm 5'8 155# and I ski 178cm ski that is 117 underfoot.  Even at that length I'm mounted 1" behind center to get extra tip float to allow more forward lean.  Personally I'd take the advice of others and consider trading up.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 22, 2013)

Cheese said:


> *WOW that's short! * I'm 5'8 155# and I ski 178cm ski that is 117 underfoot.  Even at that length I'm mounted 1" behind center to get extra tip float to allow more forward lean.*  Personally I'd take the advice of others and consider trading up*.



Yes, I'm well aware it's short.  In fact, it's not short, it's _extremely_ short.  

Again, I've done the research, calculated the sq/in etc.... for floatation (almost identical to my 179 Line Prophets), and talked to people that specifically bought this ski for eastern backcountry, glades, and unmarked/offmap glades.  They're fairly popular for that application, meant essentially for off-piste shoulder-squeezing trees.


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 22, 2013)

Puck it, give the guy a break.  Just because you have years of experience skiing exactly those skis in exactly the conditions he is talking about, does that make you some kind of authority?  He wants an extremely short ski...nothing wrong with that.  I saw some kids this weekend on snowblades, they were having as much fun as everyone else on the hill.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 22, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> Puck it, give the guy a break.  Just because you have years of experience skiing exactly those skis in exactly the conditions he is talking about, does that make you some kind of authority?  He wants an extremely short ski...nothing wrong with that.  I saw some kids this weekend on snowblades, they were having as much fun as everyone else on the hill.



Above post = lulz


Wow.  I knew this would generate a negative response (especially from the _"I'm an expert skier because I have Xcm skis crowd"_), but this exceeds my expectations so far!


----------



## Cannonball (Feb 22, 2013)

^just busting your balls.  I've heard Puck It gripe that his Nomads are too small...but at the same time I've seen him rip on them.  They are a sweet ski in any size.  

It does seem weird these days, being on the tram or lifts with people who have skis that are considerably shorter than my snowboard (I ride a 163 or 165).  Just so much evolution and variety it's pretty cool.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 22, 2013)

Cannonball said:


> *^just busting your balls.*  I've heard Puck It gripe that his Nomads are too small...but at the same time I've seen him rip on them.  They are a sweet ski in any size.
> 
> It does seem weird these days, being on the tram or lifts with people who have skis that are considerably shorter than my snowboard (I ride a 163 or 165).  Just so much evolution and variety it's pretty cool.



Couldnt tell, as trust me, some skiers get (oddly) VERY sensitive over the subject of cm length! 

 I think it was 2 years ago that I mentioned I wanted to get a pair of these and some people were nearly apoplectic about it. lol.  Truth is, technology has changed, and IMO, if a study were taken most North American skiers probably are currently on a ski that is longer than necessary for their skier profile.  But everyone who is over the age of about 14 years old grew up with,_ "good skiers ski long skis, beginners ski short skis"_.   However, make no mistake about it, these skis ARE way too short for me in any sort of terrain except what I plan to use them for.   So, in that sense Puck it is absolutely correct if he thought I wanted these for on map runs.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 22, 2013)

Hopefully you're going to crank the binding din way up to compensate for the lack of length.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 22, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Hopefully you're going to crank the binding din way up to compensate for the lack of length.



Haha!  Holy spring board Batman!!!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 21, 2013)

My wife really loved these so much when she demo'd them while we were on vacation, and they had her skiing a foot plus of powder like i've never seen her skiing snow that deep in the almost 20yrs that i've been skiing with her!  I decided to suprise her with them! Blizzard Samba's in a 166 (they're essentially the women's Bonafide, less the metal layer


----------



## Madroch (Jun 25, 2013)

I've lost my mind.... bought a pair of vokl racetiger gsr 187cm-- a true one trick pony that is probably WAY too much ski for my skill and strength-- but for 84$ new flat (older model) (yeah, the plates and binders will set me back a bit-- but I have months to bargain shop).  Figure I'll workout like hell this fall, and learn to ski em or sell em if I can't.  Tried nastar a couple of times, and hope to take some lessons this year-- I just love the way my fischer rc4s spring me through the turn and rip when you let em go...kinda mad I bought em so short (170-- because of so many posts saying they were a lot of ski)... imagining if I can flex this ski it will be awesome.  May be a pipe dream... but the whole speed thing is addictive.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 26, 2013)

Yamaha Rx-V673. These things have come a long way. Still figuring out all the stuff. It also has an app that lets you control it with your phone on your network and the AirPlay is nice too.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 29, 2013)

Some Rossi Soul 7's will delivered tomorrow!


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 29, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Some Rossi Soul 7's will delivered tomorrow!



price?


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 29, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> price?



Got them via Philpug, better than what folks have listed online, but not super cheap. He did pre drill the skis for me so I can mount my bindings myself saving me that fee.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 29, 2013)

nice

can't wait to use them at the AZ summit  :lol:


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 29, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> nice
> 
> can't wait to use them at the AZ summit  :lol:



haha, what's your bsl? Hope the conditions will warrant the skis!


----------



## Edd (Oct 29, 2013)

Hit a bunch of ski stores in the MWV searching for pants over the weekend.  Didn't find anything I liked. So I come back home today, sit on the couch, and buy a pair of FlyLow Gear Stash pants on Backcountry.com with every single feature I wanted and the right color. So..I'll be walking around my place on Saturday in full ski gear looking at myself in the mirror like a weirdo.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 30, 2013)

Got Em!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 30, 2013)

Sexy!!  What are you mounting them with??


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 30, 2013)

Edd said:


> Hit a bunch of ski stores in the MWV searching for pants over the weekend.  Didn't find anything I liked. So I come back home today, sit on the couch, and buy a pair of FlyLow Gear Stash pants on Backcountry.com with every single feature I wanted and the right color. So..I'll be walking around my place on Saturday in full ski gear looking at myself in the mirror like a weirdo.



love my FlyLow jacket.  I looked at the Stash pants, but opted for a pair of North Face's.  I've already weirded out walked around in my ski clothes a couple of times.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 30, 2013)

Got a set of Griffons for them. Shop already drilled the holes for me.


----------



## Edd (Nov 1, 2013)

Edd said:


> Hit a bunch of ski stores in the MWV searching for pants over the weekend.  Didn't find anything I liked. So I come back home today, sit on the couch, and buy a pair of FlyLow Gear Stash pants on Backcountry.com with every single feature I wanted and the right color.



And the search continues. They arrived with no webbing on the vents. I spent 15 minutes chatting with a gear expert about only this issue because it was not specified in the description. They could not tell me for sure. Back to the stores.


----------



## CoolMike (Nov 1, 2013)

2013 Burton Cartel bindings 'out for delivery' to go with my 'new' 2012 Atomic Alibi snowboard.  140$ for the bindings seemed like a good deal to me.  I got the snowboard for 160, so the whole setup was only $300.

The Alibi has lots of nice features for super cheap - sintered base, rocker-camber-rocker shape, decent stiffness for all-mountain riding and enough rocker for some turns in the glades.  I'm hoping it works out OK for my Utah trip this year - it certainly will be better then my current ride: 2010 Burton Mayhem with Cheapo 2011 Burton Custom bindings.

Now that I've started shopping I'm looking at a third board as well - but I think I will hold off until next year.  This season I hope to get better at hitting jumps, riding switch, riding through the trees, and dominating the steep terrain.  By next season I hope to graduate to a powder snowboard and a boiler-plate/crusty groomer snowboard.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 5, 2013)

Pulled the trigger on some Flylow Chemical Pants. Should be here in a couple of days.  Still trying to find a Higgins Jacket somewhere for cheaps.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 8, 2013)

Ordered a pair of Fischer RC4 RC GS skis today!


----------



## Cheese (Nov 22, 2013)

Out with the Technica and in with the RS130 Lange.



Expanded the Rossi quiver with a 9SL


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 22, 2013)

Cheese said:


> Expanded the Rossi quiver with a 9SL
> 
> View attachment 9589



I don't think you have enough Rossi's!


----------



## Cheese (Nov 23, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> I don't think you have enough Rossi's!



You're right, there IS room for the missing pair of Experience 88s.

When I destroyed my Volkl Supersports I became Rossi brand loyal.  They were very similar to the Z10s except just couldn't carve the tightest of arcs or survive repeated zipper line bump runs.  Although I might miss some minor benefits of other manufacturers it's easier to avoid having two of the same use skis when I'm comparing skis across a single brand name.

I'm going to give the 9SL a try later in the race season when Wawa tightens up the gates.  I felt rather alone on that race stock GS ski in the later weeks and it seemed like they were setting one gate just outside enough to warrant a smaller radius ski.

Will I see you at the kick-off party in couple weeks?


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 23, 2013)

Cheese said:


> Will I see you at the kick-off party in couple weeks?



I'll be there. And I picked up my first pair of Rossi's (Soul7) recently.


----------



## Cheese (Nov 23, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> I'll be there. And I picked up my first pair of Rossi's (Soul7) recently.



I saw that earlier in this thread, congrats!  I look forward to a demo ride on that and the redesigned Super 7 this year.  I like my S7 but didn't like the feel of the Super 7 due to the extra sheet of titanal they stiffened it with.  It seems they've removed it for 2013 so it's got my attention.


----------



## JDMRoma (Nov 23, 2013)

Cheese said:


> I saw that earlier in this tread, congrats!  I look forward to a demo ride on that and the redesigned Super 7 this year.  I like my S7 but didn't like the feel of the Super 7 due to the extra sheet of titanal they stiffened it with.  It seems they've removed it for 2013 so it's got my attention.


I will be demoing them out at Steamboat at Christmas, as well as a few others…..Dynastar Cham 107 HMs and any other skis I can get my hands on while Im there !


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 24, 2014)

Picked up a pair of new 13' Fischer Watea 84's for $225. Filling that mid 80's ski that's missing from the quiver. Out for delivery tomorrow.


----------



## Euler (Mar 25, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Picked up a pair of new 13' Fischer Watea 84's for $225. Filling that mid 80's ski that's missing from the quiver. Out for delivery tomorrow.



Took me a minute to figure out you meant 2013 as in model year...

I was scratching my head wondering why they made 13 foot long Wateas and what you were going to do with them!


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 25, 2014)

Euler said:


> I was scratching my head wondering why they made 13 foot long Wateas and what you were going to do with them!



They have rocker on them so I wanted to go long ... ;-)


----------



## Edd (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 2, 2016)

En route now:


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 5, 2016)

Can't really tell what that is? One of the Monsters?



thetrailboss said:


> En route now:


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 5, 2016)

wa-loaf said:


> Can't really tell what that is? One of the Monsters?



Monster 88.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 5, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Monster 88.



skinny ski by western standards.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 6, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> skinny ski by western standards.



Yes they are.  Considering that I have 102, 105, and 115 waist skis, with relatively long turning radii, I wanted a slightly narrower ski that was primarily for on trail performance out here that could go off groomed if needed and handle the terrain just fine.  This fit the bill.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 11, 2016)

Selling my rockered powder skis and getting these in 191 cm which should work better for me:


----------

